# Storm at Sea



## Captain_Chaza (22 May 2007)

"Storm at Sea " 

It seems appropriate to insert the description of an actual storm we encountered on our 10 year adventure in the open oceans on the ASX decades ago

The 3 letter codes may have changed over the ages but the hard lesson of diverging technical indicators should not be lost 

This is particularly directed to the novice sea-cadet who for some unexplainable reason believes she’ll be right in the long term if onboard tall ships. It is also relevant to the seasoned veteran who after a magnificent season often forgets the principles of seamanship and lets his adrenalins rule. 


Storm is that time all deep-sea yachtsmen must be prepared to face and sometimes without any warning. As we were sailing six tall ships all nearby in the ASX20 it made it possible to analyse the situation more closely afterwards. 


The storm took place just south of New Zealand in an area not notorious for extremely fierce gales. However we were quite aware gales there may come suddenly and last for long periods. We weren’t concerned as each ship was toughly built and of heavy displacement. They were the pride of the ASX. Each and every broker in our network with research teams on many floors suggested the big three. BHP, NAB, and NCP and stressed a “diverse and balanced portfolio.” 

Julius the only cadet on board asked 

“What is the difference?” 

Jack replied 

“It’s a safety formula so that if any one or two get into trouble the other four will pull us through.” Henry quickly added 

“Only if you have equal chips on all.” 

We had opted for three industrials and three resources. Jack recommended BPC for its attractive price earning ratio and yield. Benji added WMC because he had fond memories. Henry added MIM as he considered her price a good value bet being the cheapest in the top 20. I abstained from joining the selection table as I saw my responsibility solely as the skipper and navigator. 

We had already by now earned an excellent racing record and gained much ground, sailed through many spring gales and came through undamaged. 


The NAB was far to the west and by chance the rest of our fleet were bunched together to the east. 


On the 20th Dec 93 the chart of the NAB showed a bearish weather pattern and was first hit. There was no hint of a depression forming. 


Yet with in 2 weeks the storm was establishing itself amongst the ships. 

At midnight the storm caught us. 


As the barometer plummeted (the white indicator, refer any chart later), violent wind gusts struck the yacht. All the sails were lowered and the boat put in the trough of the sea while we watched for any change. After one day the barometer had checked its fall and the wind’s mean easterly direction was unaltered. The torrential rainfall and screeching gusts all suggested we might be in the path of a revolving storm, or hurricane. The normal instructions for avoiding such storms could no longer be carried out, as the wind was too violent for any canvas to withstand. 


The situation as it appeared at 1.00 am. in the middle watch was the very one we had studied most carefully. Not because it seemed likely, but because it was the worst possible position we could imagine for a sailing ship in the open sea. 


I assessed that the loss of the tall mast was probable. In this lonely part of the ocean, 500 miles from America and with no engine, survival needed the preservation of all food and water. Nothing could be discarded to lighten the ship. I assessed that crew fatigue would be a danger should a breaking wave smash over the deck or cabin. Finally came the danger of crew being washed overboard. This seemed the greatest hazard of all. 


It was clearly best to direct the end of the boat on to the sea to reduce the chance of a wave breaking over her. With such a strong crew I felt a helmsman could always be kept on deck. Even without sails the wind on the bare mast was driving us through the water at near maximum speed. 


The night was black. My outlasting impression was noise. The shriek of the wind in the riggings, the din of the waves all blending into one devilish clamour and the pelting rain hammered against one’s head. 


Moving around was not easy in these conditions. A novice helmsman could easily be caught off guard while shifting into position. Suddenly, a sea came pounding over the deck, filled the cockpit and slammed against the cabin. The ship was battened down so little water went below. Until one had been on deck for some time it was hard to believe that each succeeding wave would not wash over. If the helmsman could meet each wave squarely with the stern she would rise quietly with the sea and nothing but spray would come aboard. 


The problem became chiefly a psychological one. As we were all quite experienced helmsmen by this stage no exceptional difficulty was found in steering the stern into the seas even in the dark. But it was decidedly frightening to hear the furious snarl of a wave breaking astern above the continuous roar of wind, rain, spray and waves hurling themselves at the boat. 

I prayed earnestly for the dawn and went down below to look at the barometer. It was still falling steadily. There was a slight easing of the wind but it was still blowing a full gale. As man is a creature of daylight I felt that if we could just survive the night unharmed all will be well. However when dawn should have broken the angry darkness held its own. 


Slowly the light seeped through the rain and spray. The dawn was much more frightening than the night. The sight of those huge waves building up astern was devastating. The surface took on a dull dirty and frothy white washing machine character. In the driving spray and rain one could scarcely see beyond the next crest even when on top of a wave. 


I had been up all night and the sheer horror of looking at the seas I went below to check all the charts instruments, ate a block of chocolate and write up the log. 


If on deck had felt overwhelmingly hostile, the cabin felt like a prison cell. The worst impression was one of utter helplessness. There nothing I could do except trust my instruments. 


A spurt of water shot through the tiny peephole left for the helmsman to communicate with those below. I looked out and saw Jack signal me to come up. Conversation was impossible on deck but it was obvious he just wanted some support. He too was frightened by the sight and noise of the seas. Curiously, I found his anxiety reassuring. It did not seem to matter being afraid if a man of his calibre was feeling the same. In any case it felt better to be lending support to another. Strengthened in this way one could think and look around more objectively. 

At 5.45 am. on the 25 May, the wind fell dead. 

The sudden change was staggering. We had run into a patch of blue sky, colour sparkled, the rain dried up and the spray ceased to drive. On deck our voices were freed. Words no longer vanished in the storm. 

“Look at that mountain of sea sir” Jack shouted, forgetting that his voice had not to compete with the elements, 

‘It’s breaking in all directions at the top.” 

The sea was hopelessly confused. Pinnacles of water would surge up without any form or rhythm. It seemed Mother Nature had developed a taste for modern art. One longed for some wind to steady her but dreaded the return of its overwhelming power. The boats motion was chaotic in the heavy air. Yet Henry and Ben below had somehow wedged and lashed themselves into their bunks. It takes a seaman to rest in such conditions. Every moment they could lie down strengthened our defence. 




“I suppose we’re all right, sir,” said Jack doubtfully, “it really scared me to look at those huge curlers astern.” 

“Yes, we’re all right,” I replied without much enthusiasm, 

“But the real thing is what happens next.” 

‘What does happen next, sir?” 

‘We seem to be in the eye of a storm, Jack. The strongest wind comes after the calm.” 

“I bet no one else has looked into the eye of storm of this size. 

“What are we going to do now, sir?” 

“Can she stand any more of this ****?” 

“She’s stood it so far, Jack. We’ve done all we can. We’re all well trained and ready. There’s nothing left but to pray.” The urge to prey was deep and we were both silent for a minute. 

“We’ll pull her through, sir.” warm hearted, loyal Jack said. No finer man could exist to share the pressure. At last there was colour and blue sky, but the mental relief that had come when the wind no longer blew, fizzled out like a spent rocket. 

All around swirling, angry, black curtain walls of sea hemmed us in. Seven minutes of a pregnant pause seemed ages. 

Savagely the wind pounced again. 

It was still from the east. I struggled to check the course from my second compass. (Daily charts explained later) I was surprised to discover they both did not point in a different direction. We were still heading south with the wind astern. I thought of St. Jude and the hope of the hopeless as we sped further from land. 

The clock clung to every minute, but at last an hour had passed. The instruments were pumping up and down vigorously as we dived and soared. My obsession with safety was instinctive. My passion for life, insatiable. The hope for some rising indicators never came. At times their fall was checked and then slowly fell again. This was a bitter disappointment. Although I thought the skipper should constantly be on the alert there was nothing I could do about anything and went below to write up the log. 

Perhaps the depression is still deepening? 

Bon Voyage and Gods' speed
Captain Chaza


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 May 2007)

The Depression seems to be deepening to me

"Batten down the hatches" and prepare for the month of June 

June rallies were "Almost Unkown" in Australia before the Poseidon Rally in June in the early 1970's however with tax playing a major role in everyones thinking ATM monent, together with the Demand to Sell stocks to meet one's Taxation obligations after such a good year 
I fear it certainly does not smell like a June Rally to me this year unless we get a hefty shakeout first

Please note that Only the indexes like the XAO and XJO etc get away with free passage and 100% Taxation exemptions when it comes to sailing upon the ASX

You must admit the Indecies always looks great on how well they perform over the long term of multiple years
NOBODY TELLS OUR MUMS and DADS THAT ONLY THESE INDECIES ARE TAX EXEMPT!

Talk about rotten luck !  
We poor Yachties who have had a good year must sell nearly half our lot!!

Crikey! She can be so cruel and merciless to brave sailors in good times

Maybe it's now time to now start planning a new cruise 2007-2008?
Departing Monday 3rd July 2007
Hmm?

Salute and Gods Speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 April 2022)

It's Great to remember the Past
Some of us Learn
Some of us  Refuse to Learn

Be Careful my dear 1st Officer Ann
Be Very Very Careful in these horrible sea and weather conditions

AA




FCX




NEM



BHP ( in NY time USD )
	

		
			
		

		
	




X (US Steel)




GOOG




FB




and then there is    TWTR



And Most Importantly
Our little Aussie Battler is battling against a very angry 200 day moving average

This means we will have to pay a lot more for all our streaming data /devices while we wait this horrible Storm to pass overhead


See you all in the soup


----------



## rederob (23 April 2022)

Ahoy!
Please check some of your codes as several do not match.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 April 2022)

rederob said:


> Ahoy!
> Please check some of your codes as several do not match.




Many thanks Officer Red 
Only look at the Yellow Codes on the Charts
It seems when  I type Things go wrong


----------



## Ann (24 April 2022)

A question for you @Captain_Chaza Sir!  Way back all those many decades ago when all your charts were hand-drawn before the dawn of the internet. What were the indicators used to steer you through all those early storms?  I can only imagine they would have been very basic with price, moving averages and possibly trailing percentage stops?


----------



## Ann (24 April 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza,

All great ships have their own prevailing wind and FCX-US would surely have its major course guided by the great and mighty Copper. I like to chart copper by the week with EOD and have done so for many years. Some time back I drew a pennant on a flagpole that resolved upward. I am sure the good Captain disapproves of doodling on the charts but it can amuse the less mighty and manages to while away the time when becalmed at sea!

Authority has it that a bullish pennant/flag breakout may rise to the heights of the original flagpole length.

COPPER



On the FCX chart I have suggested a possible point of abandoning ship, but I don't dive overboard the minute this point is hit, I wait until I see if the ship rights itself. Often it does so and may continue its journey at a decent rate of knots.

FCX-US



Now, being but a simple crew member I need to take up my galley duty before further charts are possible.


----------



## Ann (25 April 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza

Sometimes when I am reading the charts, I need to climb the highest mast to look about with a powerful telescope to see what I can see, one does not want to run aground over unseen rocks or indeed biggish ice-cubes, these are only required for the whiskey.

Here we have the prevailing wind for AA over a 15 year daily chart, not so wonderful and grand as the mighty Copper, a bit of a lightweight in fact! I present to you the long term chart of Aluminium, high grade q7 of course, not your second rate alloy r7. Again, those silly doodles on the chart, but we all need hobbies!

I see fair winds ahead for the fair Aluminium, there could be some short term choppiness but not necessarily. I see a final figure of 5,270 before we may need to disembark.

ALUMINIUM q7



Now bearing in mind the prevailing wind for AA, let's look at the six-year daily chart. Not much to see other than a suggestion for manning the lifeboats in preparation for abandonment should it be required.

AA-US



Now it is back to the galley for me, in preparation for my daughter's birthday celebrations today!


----------



## wayneL (25 April 2022)

Seas seem to be pretty calm at this moment in time, alas it is only midnight in the Western Atlantic.

Captain of the good ship ASX was a bit worried though as all the deckhands are on holiday.

Eye of the storm?


----------



## Ann (25 April 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza

NEM is a challenge as it is a vessel of many masters. Gold, Copper, lead and Zinc seem to have kept it in an oscillation over the years. There doesn't appear to be a prevailing wind but many up and downdrafts to either keep its rises in check or limit its falls.

The chart gives me some small degree of optimism for the future but a cautionary tale in the short term. I rather fancy a vessel with an assortment of cargoes, it balances the load.

I feel for my swing trade doodle to eventuate then there would need to be some new and exciting cargo. We will need to watch out for the signals saying _"we have lithium on board"!  _Or some such fashionable cargo.

NEM-US



Now it is time for some icy rocks floating around in a tot of whisky. 

To all those wonderful men and women who served this country so bravely, I salute you with profound gratitude for your service!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 April 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
I'm Sorry i can't edit  my typo's  but what the heck
Let's move on

When ever in doubt  I always check if I am going NORTH or SOUTH

This is very important !
I'd even say it is "Life Changing!"

As we all know
GREEN  Candlesticks indicate a  NORTHERLY prevailing Wind and Sea favourable conditions
RED Candlesticks indicate a  SOUTHERLY  prevailing Wind and Sea favourable conditions

When you invert the VERTICAL Scale or Hang upside  down from one of the masts
You will see amazing READINGS on the Charts

Is she heading NORTH ?  or
Is she heading SOUTH ?

I present the All Ords (XAO)  and the AWC in INVERTED vertical Scale

Is she going NORTH or SOUTH ?

The All Ordinaries




Is the XAO a buy or a Sell ?
and AWC

Is she heading North or South?

ALWAYS remember my dear 1st Officer Ann
RED candlesticks show a prevailing SOUTHERLY direction
GREEN Northerly

Good luck on the Open at Dawn
Hopefully
Nobody is reading  this thread


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 April 2022)

I hope those charts help?
If not 
This is the normal charting technique with the aim of Sailing NORTH  is to the top of the page




The All ORDS 



Lock your self into your and bunks this week  and make sure your Streaming services are all up to date

JustWatch.com is a great app I have found that directs you to where to watch all the movies and shows you want to watch FOX Netflix Stan Prime Apple Disney etc etc etc and even reminds you when some of them go FREE
and YES this app is FREE


----------



## Ann (25 April 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza

My charts don't carry those childhood primaries, they hold too much burden of indoctrination and bias. They can blind one to real movements sometimes up is down and vice versa as you have displayed. Now to the inverted AWC, I am fine at reading upside down and even backwards and in reading AWC upside down I see what appears to be a double top which in fact is a lovely bullish double bottom. I confess I missed that right side up! Then I notice my AWC is sitting right smack dab on top of the long term falling overhead trendline from 2007. To put the icing on the top I see my newly discovered toy, that I am having a high old time playing with, a lovely bullish volume spike right as the price plunged southward to its long term trendline. I know very well my good Captain thinks volume is piffle and junk, I must admit it was my position until very recently when all of a sudden I saw it as a vision from the depths, an epiphany if you will! Well, maybe a bit of a toy to fiddle with while the sea is becalmed. If I am wrong about AWC which is entirely possible, I shall just kick it to the curb!

As to the ASX well, that Sir, is your call.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 April 2022)

I once believed like you that the World was flat
ie:The bottom of the chart was a Buy signal 
and The top of the Chart is a Sell signal

After sailing around a bit I found that selling at the top of pages was not the best idea
but Buying was a better idea 
 I called it "The Good get Gooder'
But in reality I meant that the World was round as seen below 
and Visa Versa at the bottoms of a page


----------



## Ann (26 April 2022)

TWTR is a moot point now but all I shall say about Twatter is it is an excellent place to see where the important issues stand in this world with the number of followers a person has. First let's look at Greta Thunberg, that bitter and twisted face of Climate Change propaganda with around 5 million followers and then let's look at Kim Kardashian that heavyweight influencer in the makeup and fashion world at around 70 million followers. I think this says it all, we really couldn't give a flying duck about Climate Change but let's get the right colour lippy for the new season. I think all that poor, unfortunate, Greta has done is take down a whole lot of innocent kids with the belief the world is ending in what, eight years now? So why not just slit our wrists now and be done with it! The graph in the article is interesting, it coincides with the rise in the Climate Change agenda. Look, folks yes, the world is heating up, we are in a cycle coming away from the ice age, we are heating up, it happens regularly, not in our lifetimes of course but it is getting hotter. My best suggestion, don't buy near the coast, get a good Aircon and make sure there is plenty of coal to keep those turbines turning for the extra power we will need!  Don't worry, the polar bears and penguins will adapt. Just think of all the grassy tundra areas we will have at the poles once the pesky ice is gone, all that grass is guaranteed to gobble up the CO2 in the atmosphere! 

I don't feel guilty in the least for moving off the subject as we are in chat with all the other crazy opinions!


----------



## Ann (26 April 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza

As to the Aussie dollar, that is at once easy and yet complex. Where goes gold, so goes the Aussie, not in lockstep but certainly on the same path.




So the next more complex question, where goes gold?

I have been charting gold since the early naughties, but only on the Quarterly. I have left all my old lines in place on the chart in order to remember the journey we have taken together. Our good friend and fellow ICer @rederob was the first to alert me to the intrigues of gold. I read his gold posts quietly, only rarely asking a question. Later I went to Kitco where the real deal gold bug crazies hid out, that was fun as they didn't have a forum but a double thread which was totally unmoderated, such a rowdy and wild west it was! Sadly eventually the standard formula forum arrived with moderation that could squeeze the life juice out of a rock. Then it was Goldismoney, that was a lovely forum, the owner was a real gentleman much like @Joe Blow.  Sadly like all good things they eventually go, it is no longer.

Back to business, where is gold going? On the quarterly chart, I am seeing a bearish rising wedge which may simply see a fallback to
the horizontal support line of 1780 or if that fails I have drawn a rising support line coming from 2015 heading for the 1500 level which may offer support for a more major fall.  It has been an exciting and interesting journey with gold and a joy to chart.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (26 April 2022)

Crikey !
I don't know why you are looking at GOLD

 Concentrate on what they call
"WHITE GOLD" 
ie: ( Lithium) and the REE's

*Why have anything else?*


Am I Robinson Crusoe Here?

PS:
I would only get involved in GOLD when it is WEDDING Season In INDIA


----------



## Ann (27 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey !
> I don't know why you are looking at GOLD
> 
> Concentrate on what they call
> ...



I watch gold as it tells me where the Aussie dollar is going, where the $US is going and how inflation is travelling. Knowing where inflation is going tells me when there is likely to be a rate hike and all the ramifications of higher interest rates. It is far more than the narrow view of investing in a gold miner digging a hole in the ground and shouting EUREKA!  However, I am not averse to buying the odd gold miner if it will make me some money, have done so in the past for some very decent returns. It also lets me know the right time to head on down to the pawnshop and check out their bling for a bit of Hardmoney investment!

I like to climb to the very top of the tallest mast and take a good long forward view of things with a high powered telescope. Gold tells me many secrets well beyond when it is gold season in India.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 April 2022)

Have you seen how the Little Aussie Battler ( The AUD) has been performing in these Sea and Weather Conditions




Where is Your" GOLD "  as  a Safe Haven ?

We are All So Much Poorer!
This is a* "Storm at Sea" 
( Nowhere to Hide)*


----------



## divs4ever (27 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Have you seen how the Little Aussie Battler ( The AUD) has been performing in these Sea and Weather Conditions
> 
> View attachment 140960
> 
> ...





 now i am no sailor ( that was great-grandfather's job )  but one thing i did understand was  out to sea ( a fair way from the coast )  was better than sailing near the coast  , and sure there is nowhere to hide , but there are also fewer places to wreck on ( if your craft is sturdy )

 and are we poorer  , we still have those kilos of gold and silver and tonnes of iron and copper   if we really have to , we have the resources to MAKE what we need


----------



## Ann (28 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Where is Your" GOLD " as a Safe Haven ?
> 
> We are All So Much Poorer!
> This is a* "Storm at Sea"
> ( Nowhere to Hide)*



Ahh the old chestnut from the gold bugs, _safe haven_, rubbish! Gold in and of itself is pretty much just useless bling, pretty to look at and buy at the right time can give a capital gain with a quick exchange for fiat. No my good Captain, not gold but the _gold chart_, that is my focus.



Captain_Chaza said:


> Have you seen how the Little Aussie Battler ( The AUD) has been performing in these Sea and Weather Conditions



I don't need to watch the little Aussie battler, where goes the gold chart there goes the $A. 

So let's see what happens today, are we in a storm at sea or simply a storm in a teacup?

I see the All Ords dropped to a short term rising support and sat very nicely atop yesterday, not only that but it is also sitting directly on top of the locally popular 200d exponential MA. 

I took the last couple of days as a little buying op, maybe foolish but the temptation was too great!

XAO


----------



## Ann (28 April 2022)

Sail away, sail away, sail away!

A wonderful piece by the best pixel artist in the world, Yuriy Gusev aka Fool.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 April 2022)

Sorry Braveheart


Ann said:


> Ahh the old chestnut from the gold bugs, _safe haven_, rubbish! Gold in and of itself is pretty much just useless bling, pretty to look at and buy at the right time can give a capital gain with a quick exchange for fiat. No my good Captain, not gold but the _gold chart_, that is my focus.
> 
> 
> I don't need to watch the little Aussie battler, where goes the gold chart there goes the $A.
> ...



Sorry  Braveheart
I can't agree with you that this is a *" Storm in a Tea Cup"*
 At least at this very early stage

This is a *"Storm at Sea" *
From my experience
 Storms at Sea more than often *"Strike Twice"*

It is like going though the Eye of a Revolving Storm" on land 
and then trying to  get out unscathed on the other side

Please Refer to the Storm at Sea logbook above that  I experienced in 1993
I describe how this Storm at Sea bred into a Gale TWICE 

And this has happened more often than I can remember




Anyway good luck with your bargain hunting


----------



## Ann (28 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Sorry Braveheart
> I can't agree with you that this is a *" Storm in a Tea Cup"*
> At least at this very early stage



You may very well be right my Captain, I am very wary about anything contradictory to your experience.

 I see on GOOG a bit of a volume spike from last night's trading, is it tall enough? I don't know. Will this be enough to send our leading indicators, the US markets, north? Don't know, I am still playing with these pesky volume spikes, can't say I trust that I know enough about them yet to make a confident call, but I will be watching GOOG very closely.

I remember the Captain knows his prevailing winds very well and has fought many a rough and dangerous sea but there is sometimes a prevailing wind that may spring up when least expected from a whole different direction.



Here is a riddle

Do you know how to make God laugh?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Tell him your plans!


GOOG - US


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 May 2022)

*HERE GO The BANKS  
 AGAIN!
( in alphabetical order) 


BAC*




*C*




*GS*




*JPM*



*As you can see

I have no favourites

They are all going SOUTH  and I fear they will take almost everything with them

Beware of these angry Seas "Braveheart"
These Seas can  be and often are   "MERCILESS"

Have you got the JustWatch App ?
It's great 
It directs you to each  streaming service you need to wacth your favourite Movies and TV Shows

Stay Well  my dear Braveheart
and be very careful out there this week if you have to go a Sailing










*


----------



## Ann (3 May 2022)

Ahoy @Captain_Chaza, you are right, they all look pretty tragic and I think the only way to know is to be on the lookout for a bit of evidence of inside info.

All but one of the banks are major constituents of the ETF BNKS. On Friday I saw a lovely big volume spike at the low price level, as you know I am playing with this little toy, just seeing how much fun it may be. 

It is suggesting to me it may well be on the way up after we get through this bit of turbulence. 



Captain_Chaza said:


> Have you got the JustWatch App ?
> It's great
> It directs you to each streaming service you need to wacth your favourite Movies and TV Shows




I don't have any streaming services, if it isn't free I don't want it! I am watching the Johnnie Depp/Amber Heard trial on Youtube.


----------



## wayneL (3 May 2022)

We are in the realms of chaos. Known knowns, known unknowns, and unknown unknowns.

The known knowns and the known unknowns help me safely in the harbour at the moment. Turn my ship is extremely seaworthy, repairing storm damage is time-consuming and a pain in the butt.

As for inflation hedges, they are a bit like a call option. You want to buy when that implied volatility is at rock-bottom, when seas are calm, not when the approaching hurricane has been priced in. (Preferably)

Therefore, the Golden Galleon is indeed a good buy in calm seas, but even such vessels can founder on the rocks in huge seas with much of the bounty forfeited for repairs.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 May 2022)

As you can see and  feel in holding the Wheel

This Storm is breeding into a 
PERFECT STORM at Sea

ie: We have a Hurricane /Revolving Storm in and about the *UKRAINE*
and threatening to  spread further

We have a Deadly Virus/ Storm in *CHINA *Threatening to close down International Trade

and then we have the Yanks buying everything in sight that is not nailed down to protect themselves against 
 "*INFLATION*"

*"The Perfect Storm"  (MOVIE)  *which I watched today  opens your eyes to see what happens when 2 revolving storms collide and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 get hit by a Cold Front
 This movie is available on Foxtel , Binge Apple TV and Maybe even U Tube?

Crikey!
If anybody hopes  this is going  to be a "V' Bottom 
Think again


----------



## wayneL (4 May 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> As you can see and  feel in holding the Wheel
> 
> This Storm is breeding into a
> PERFECT STORM at Sea
> ...



Digressing from allegorical economics for a moment, I actually have a family friend (now deceased) who was in the actual Perfect Storm.

I saw the barometer graph from 
their boat, hanging on the wall in their house.

Holy Shyte is all I can say.

The allegory remains.

I'm reminded of another seafaring tale of woe, The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Where are we now? I'm just waiting for the old cook to come on deck to tell us, "fellas, it's too rough to feed yez"


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 May 2022)

Crikey 
I forgot I had the little GAL Storm Sail  stored down below Deck 



 Lots of Volume toady?

It just goes to show  us that miracles also happen at sea  without any warning at all
~ 300 %
Sailing in these conditions is only for the brave IMHO
The Very Brave


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 May 2022)

I can see a little bit of silver lining
My Favourite 
The Little Aussie Battler  is recovering with a spinning bottom and Diverging Instruments 
This should help all our Materials Classes of Sail at Dawn in the morrow

 IE:  As long as the Yanks don't stuff it up again during the night


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 May 2022)

Every seaman knows but often forgets

*The Storm always Strikes TWICE

Once *is when you enter the revolving storm
and
*Twice  *is if you get out alive
In the middle the seas are beset in a calm and life at sea is Paradise

But then she POUNCES  Again

And the defensive classifications of sail Fail ONE By ONE  in the strong winds

This is not supposed to happen because  these Classifications of sail are designed to rarely go up but never go down
 Here we see the definition of Sweet Fundamentalism at its  best
 The WORST IMHO

Bodies start to surface when the Defensive classes start to decline

APPLE    I call   "The BIG American"
The way she goes so Goes America


----------



## Pokitren (20 May 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *HERE GO The BANKS  *
> *AGAIN!
> ( in alphabetical order)
> 
> ...



I'm not stating anything about all these charts - they seem kind of clear to me. All I'm saying is that it's very easy to predict the future in retrospect. But it is still interesting for me to observe various changes and sometimes I predict myself  Did any of the charts predict the current crisis?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 May 2022)

Pokitren said:


> I'm not stating anything about all these charts - they seem kind of clear to me. All I'm saying is that it's very easy to predict the future in retrospect. But it is still interesting for me to observe various changes and sometimes I predict myself  Did any of the charts predict the current crisis?



YES!
When the Banks Decline  
Have a Look at the Rest of the MARKETS since MAY 2 

Notice anything?

If they are Not a Bell-Weather indicator 
Nothing is!


----------



## Pokitren (20 May 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> YES!
> When the Banks Decline
> Have a Look at the Rest of the MARKETS since MAY 2
> 
> ...



What changes did your charts show before February 24, 2022? Anything after that, it's clear to everyone that there will be changes.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 May 2022)

Pokitren said:


> What changes did your charts show before February 24, 2022? Anything after that, it's clear to everyone that there will be changes.



Why do you want to know?


----------



## Pokitren (20 May 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Why do you want to know?



If you find out "why," then will you have an answer?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 May 2022)

PHEW!
It looks like it might be all over  ( for the time being)
I can see lots of those crudely materialist Yahoos wondering "What's happened"

*"Oh No! Not my WALMART"*





*Oh No!  Not my APPLE Too)*




*(Oh No! Not my GOOGLE Too)*




As we all have been caught out at sea in these horrific seas and weather conditions  to various degrees of stress and hardship
(this Captain included )  

We must now RETALIATE and Rebuild our fortunes ASAP

Naturally as Time and  the Sea and Weather conditions Permit

IMHO   ie; TOMORROW!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 May 2022)

When working out how to TACK out of this Perfect Storm 
One should make sure you have the best Currencies on board first

Seems obvious  to me
 But it is not  so obvious to most Landlubbers

As we see below

Our little Aussie Battler (AUD) is overtaking the Big Buck (USD) in no ordinary fashion ATM

One is going *South* and the other is heading *North





Go on Aussie Go On
  Go ON
Go On Aussie Go On


*

Bon Voyage  and Stay Well



He or She or any of Mankind who Hesitates
LOSSES!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 May 2022)

When Sailing on the High Seas of the Global Exchanges
It is always wise to keep a close eye on our great Frenemy 
"The Chinese"
"He "can be so Kind and yet so Merciless to us Brave sailors
As you can see below the long term ~1.3 yr  downtrend is finally weakening

 The Chart says it all





However
*Sailing the Hang Sang  ONE Day at a Time *
Confirms that TOMORROW could be a  Very Good Day
Make sure you hold onto your hats after 11.00 am Tomorrow AEST




Bon Voyage and Stay Well


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 May 2022)

Crikey !
Unfortunately , 99 people contracted Covid  over the Wee'ks-End in China
 Stuffed Everything Up for this week

There Is always TOMORROW


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 May 2022)

Well  Tomorrow is Now  Here

Ahoy  Brave and Loyal Crew

At 11.30 pm  AEST the Greatest Bargain Sale of American Blue Chips *Opens  

Hoist the GOOG
Hoist the AAPL
Hoist the NVDA
Hoist the JPM
HOIST the ALB
Hoist the FCX

He Who Hesitates Will Be Lost

I Can Promise You That For a Fact!

It doesn't get any better than That Spread of Sail  IMHO

and Yes 
We  /My Family trusts are buying  these on the American Market  at Dawn
AEST  11.30 PM  tonite ( As a Matter of Disclosure)

Fingures  and Toes always crossed of course

GOOGLE*





*APPLE*





*NVIDIA*




*JP MORGAN*




*ALBEMARLE  ( Lithium)*




*FREEPORT Mc MORAN    (Copper)*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (26 May 2022)

Crikey! 
She's a little Beauty
Steady as she Goes in these treacherous seas and weather conditions

* Sailing the little Aussie Battler   One Day at a Time Is Something to Behold!*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 May 2022)

Ahoy there Captain
  "They Just Get Better and Better as she goes" they say

 The Question is?

Is this a Bounce?
Is this a Rally?
Is this the Bottom ?

What do you think ?

My selections above answer all those questions but not when I am Selling 

TRUTH Being  I don't Know!

What puzzles me the most is how some determine  the Seas and Weather Conditions
*Short Term ? 
Medium Term ?* 
*Long Term?

"Strategies and Tactics in advance"
It's almost as is if they have a Nostradamus onboard*

To me all tacks are the Sum of  All the Sums
ie:  Just simple additions of Short Term Prize monies

 Surely it can't get any more simple than that

For instance, I always go for the Short Term Strategy and Set off to Sea in better than average conditions
Never into the Face of a storm if I can help it

Naturally if you wait for the most favorable conditions  you may have to wait for decades
Let's Face it 
You are either a Man of the Sea or You are Not 
Sailing is not for Everyone!

 If your Short Term Tack Doesn't pay off   then  you can always call it a Medium Term Tack
This is obvious
When it is an absolute failure in a Medium Term  Tack I go  to the Old Survival  Book of Failure  and call it "Long Term"
This excuse always works!  and all you have to say is

"She'll be GOOD the Long Term"

UNFORTUNATELY in most cases this WORKS
But
Sometimes it can take decades 

Hold on tight on Monday   Brave and Loyal crew
This promises to be  a magnificent start to the week
 Sailing is best 
*One Day at a time *
and
*One Week at a time *
if you make the time to check your charts once a day and then the Sum of all days at Weeks' end

You shouldn't go wrong


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 June 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
Steady as she goes

15 days of Blue Sky is nothing to be sneezed at NOWADAYS!

( Please refer to the" Heiken  Ashi  Candlestick Chart  window below)


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2022)

*Here She Comes  At Us Again!*

While Double Bottoms or "W" Bottoms are well known at Sea on the Global Exchanges
Triple Bottoms are Virtually UNKNOWN




She is Going to be Merciless 
Even the Great Oracle Of Omaha has fallen out of bed




*Run for Shelter!*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2022)

Something is Rotten in the State of New Denmark (NYSE)
Down go the BANKS again  ...In Alphabetical Order

*BANK OF AMERICA*



*CITIGROUP*


*
GOLDMAN SACHS*



*JP MORGAN*



*WELLS FARGO*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2022)

*NOWHERE to HIDE

US STEEL*




*NEWMONT Gold Mining*



*BHP NYSE*



*ALCOA Aluminium*



*FORD Motor Co*


----------



## divs4ever (12 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *NOWHERE to HIDE*
> 
> *US STEEL*
> View attachment 142797
> ...



are you trying to make us seasick  , so as to help us save on food expenditure  😉😉


----------



## divs4ever (12 June 2022)

Weekly S&P 500 ChartStorm: Crash Vs. Bear Market; Clue On Chinese Stocks









						Weekly S&P 500 ChartStorm: Crash Vs. Bear Market; Clue On Chinese Stocks | Investing.com
					

Stocks Analysis by Callum Thomas covering: Nasdaq 100, S&P 500, MSCI China. Read Callum Thomas's latest article on Investing.com




					www.investing.com


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> Weekly S&P 500 ChartStorm: Crash Vs. Bear Market; Clue On Chinese Stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that is a lot of rubbish!

Please don't give me ANY Rubbish ! on this thread
As they Say
Rubbish in Rubbish Out

Tell me in only  Three sentences where They are right and I am wrong

Next time I advise you to read your  Copy  /Paste's  First 
In Full
 or I will have you Blocked for Blocking this thread with unread material


----------



## divs4ever (13 June 2022)

it does ask the question  , and in the fog of media  jingoism  , the investor has to cut through this fog


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2022)

"And later that night when the ship's bell rang, could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?"


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 June 2022)

*And then we get  to the OBVIOUS TECHNICAL  REVELATIONS of All Time on the All Ords

# 1:  Storm always Strikes TWICE  *
and
* # 2: Triple Bottoms FAIL  Again  and Again

# 3 : TRIPLE BOTTOMS are Virtually Unheard of at Sea on  The Global Exchange

I hope this Chart Helps
	

		
			
		

		
	





*
Crikey!
I wonder where we would be if if we had a REAL TECH Sector of Classification  in Australia

We are truly protected from these BIG TECH DISASTERS by not having any on our logbooks


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *And then we get  to the OBVIOUS TECHNICAL  REVELATIONS of All Time on the All Ords
> 
> # 1:  Storm always Strikes TWICE  *
> and
> ...



 the Oz tech sector often makes profits ( except those BNPL  stocks ) and those profits and divs bring some investor support 

 take the ETF  ATEC  as an example 

BETASHARES S&P/ASX AUSTRALIAN TECHNOLOGY ETF BETASHARES S&P/ASX AUSTRALIAN TECHNOLOGY ETF

 of the 10 stocks mentioned i hold TNE ( 'free-carried ' bought @ $1.10 )

 the 'tech sector ' for me has been a wonderland of small cheap stocks .. that pay divs



​


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> the Oz tech sector often makes profits ( except those BNPL  stocks ) and those profits and divs bring some investor support
> 
> take the ETF  ATEC  as an example
> 
> ...




Well Done!
I have never met anyone who has ever choked on "Dividends"
Well Done Again!
ETF's  in IMHO are for Dummies 
They are designed for the  Lazy Investor who can't read 10  individual report cards  or study 10 Charts

Most people I know who buy ETF's Spend more time at a restaurant selecting their meal than they do selecting an ETF

*Go Figure!*


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Well Done!
> I have never met anyone who has ever choked on "Dividends"
> Well Done Again!
> ETF's  in IMHO are for Dummies
> ...



 in my novice days  i was buying SOME ETFs    as 'insurance ' against poor stock selections   say SLF ( listed property funds ) and QFN ( the ASX 200  finance sector ex REITs )  now with time  , research and experience   you start to pick some good stocks deliberately


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> in my novice days  i was buying SOME ETFs    as 'insurance ' against poor stock selections   say SLF ( listed property funds ) and QFN ( the ASX 200  finance sector ex REITs )  now with time  , research and experience   you start to pick some good stocks deliberately





 BUT if you were going to haphazardly throw cash at ETFs  , 2011 and 2012 was a good time to do so  , and the second half of 2022 MIGHT be a similar opportune time  ( if you think the US Fed will rush to rescue the markets and the US economy ) , but of course good stock pickers will be better most of the time  by careful adding and reducing  , but some investors are just time-poor  and some gains are better than guaranteed loses from inflation


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> in my novice days  i was buying SOME ETFs    as 'insurance ' against poor stock selections   say SLF ( listed property funds ) and QFN ( the ASX 200  finance sector ex REITs )  now with time  , research and experience   you start to pick some good stocks deliberately



That's what I am Saying
"ETF"s are for Dummies
Just Pick say the 1 or 2 of the best in each ETF and go for it

Create your own "Very All Ordinaries" 
I will even bet that YOU could beat the Very Ordinary "All Ordinaries"


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

now ME , yes  , but i am at home retired on a pension  , those out working paying off a mortgage , car and family bills , well they might only have a couple of hours a day to look ,think and research stocks  and hope the market is kind to them 

 if you are time-poor  , then your are relying on timing and luck  to get a good buying price  ( after all you won't have 4 spare hours a day to read reports and news )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 June 2022)

*Sailing for GOLD in the Face of a Storm

In  2 Different Time Zones and Hemispheres

Sailing GOLD for Big Bucks "One Day at a Time"*





*Sailing GOLD for Little  Aussie Battlers "One Day at a Time"
*



Lots of Observations can be made when you stand back and survey Both Time Zones closely


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 June 2022)

It is also appropriate to note
*Sailing for GOLD in Canadian Waters   "One Day at a Time

Sailing The EQX

*

As you can see  above
GOLD Is Fickle
Too Fickle for me


PS: I suppose it all depends on where you wish to buy your Big Macs
PPS : Please note that the BLUE horizontal Line is the *200 Day Moving Average * 
 (for all that is worth)
PPPS : It's always a good idea to keep an eye out on the even the Novice  of all Technical Analysts


----------



## divs4ever (18 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> It is also appropriate to note
> *Sailing for GOLD in Canadian Waters   "One Day at a Time
> 
> Sailing The EQX
> ...



 ** PS: I suppose it all depends on where you wish to buy your Big Macs  ** 

  certainly NOT on the good ship Equinox  , well under the 200 dma and looking like a triple bottom   , BUT in the Northern Summer  when excitement should have already be showing some signs of rising 

 maybe a rename is in the cards , to say Nautilus


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 June 2022)

*Sailing for Doubloons "One Week at a Time"*

GBTC
*Sailing for Bitcoins in the Safety of an Investment Trust*



*MICROSTRATEGY  When a Sailor Falls in Love with Bitcoin "BIG TIME"*



*ARK INNOVATIONS Captain Kathie Woods keeps her title "The Kiss of Death"*




*BLOCK    Now available in Australia as SQ2*



*COINBASE*



 I have placed a Vertical line  @ 31st Dec 2021  Closing price
It was a *FRIDAY  *Commonly said to be *THE UNLUCKIEST DAY* of the week to set sail for a year or a week

Our  Commodore Joe Blow certainly has got a weird sense of humour

The way we are going in the Monthly and Yearly Regattas it won't surprise me to find no winner in profit  if we keep setting out  at dusk on  a Friday


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 June 2022)

And then there is  LKE

She has been recently Admitted into the ASX 200  in the last few days

This on the surface sounds good
BUT it Wasn't! as you can clearly see in the chart

The Problem with  being admitted into the ASX 200 's  IMHO is that she now becomes managed by Monkeys  ( ie; Novice Broker advisors /Novice Financial Advisors)  with the  simple order to Sell the 200 day MA
Never be caught-out holding under the 200 day Blue line or heads will roll

Crikey! How easy is that!

Above the Blue Line just say
"She'l be Right in the Long Term", and  "She's in the ASX 200"
Makes you want to be a Broker/ Financial Advisor,  Hey?

Anyway If you study the LKE Chart below you will see Lots and Lots of Volume as the price is Falling
The Sellers seem to be dominating!

But Who are all the Buyers?
I can promise you all
*It wasn't all me or my family trusts *


----------



## divs4ever (24 June 2022)

several passive index ETFs  ( and i assume most of the ETF providers in general ) lend out the shares in their trusts ( customers' portfolio accounts ) to  ( i assume mostly ) short-sellers 

 so by ascending to the ASX 200  translates to mandatory holds  for these ETF providers translates to more shares available to share-borrowers 

 this is great for the exchanges  , but not always good for share prices  , however this is not totally bad for the retail investors , who might decide to top-up on those discounted shares ( in their private portfolios )

  i do not hold LKE  , but have noticed this trend in other small caps i hold ( sometimes taking advantage of it )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (26 June 2022)

Here Come the Chinese!
and
Just in time as far as I am concerned as a Technical Analyst

The Dragon has been awoken! IMHO

Brace yourself for some good profits and hold onto your hats

The Hang Seng Index is about to break out  @  Dawn  11.30 am AEST




And as always keep an eye on our Chinese neighbours  Favourite stock in America
ALIBABA

Crikey!  It doesn't get any better than this




 What does this all mean for Australia ?

I guess it will be good for our  BIG 3 exporters

BHP RIO FMG and many others ( Except for  our wines)


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 June 2022)

Sailing Against the Chinese  / Hong Kong is like Taking Candy off a Baby

Hang Seng Index is up 2% at Lunchtime
BHP RIO FMG all up approx 4%


----------



## JohnDe (27 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Sailing Against the Chinese  / Hong Kong is like Taking Candy off a Baby
> 
> Hang Seng Index is up 2% at Lunchtime
> BHP RIO FMG all up approx 4%




A lot of happy industry leaders, after the announcement "_US President Joe Biden and Group of Seven (G7) leaders leading democratic economies on Sunday formally launched their global infrastructure partnership_"



> *Biden, G7 Leaders Announce $600bn Investment In Global Infrastructure To Counter China*
> The Group of Seven (G7) leading democratic economies has vowed to launch a new partnership aiming to counter China's influence in the developing world.
> 
> US President Joe Biden and Group of Seven (G7) leaders leading democratic economies on Sunday formally launched their global infrastructure partnership, aiming to counter China's influence in the developing world. According to the statement released by the White House, leaders of the G7 will invest $600 billion in order to boost the infrastructure. It said that G7 leaders will formally launch the Partnership for Global Infrastructure (PGII) to mobilise hundreds of billions of dollars and deliver quality, sustainable infrastructure that makes a difference in people's lives around the world. Notably,  the G7 comprises Germany, France, Britain, Italy, Japan, the United States and Canada.
> ...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Here Come the Chinese!
> and
> Just in time as far as I am concerned as a Technical Analyst
> 
> ...



Many Thanks for your Thumbs up  Officer Craton
It is much appreciated!
At least I know Somebody has read it


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 July 2022)

*RUN for SHELTER!  "Safety at Sea is Paramount"

No Safety in Silver anymore as she breakdown through 200 ma



View attachment 143590


No Safety in GOLD either as SILVER often Leads GOLD*


----------



## JohnDe (3 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *RUN for SHELTER!  "Safety at Sea is Paramount"
> 
> No Safety in Silver anymore as she breakdown through 200 ma
> 
> ...




Yes, gold and silver have become a stormy sea. 

With Russia increasing mining and sales, and several countries banning Russian  gold while other countries continue to buy, the storm gets ever more unpredictable.



> Russia, one of the world’s biggest producers of gold, cranked up the mining of new gold to compensate for some of the paralyzed assets, Christopher Swift, a national security lawyer at Foley & Lardner, said.
> The Bullion Market Association in London, a major hub of the global gold trade, had already suspended transactions with six Russian silver and gold refineries in March.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 July 2022)

The  little Aussie battler the *AUD* is not safe to Hold either
Inflation looks like tearing her apart




 Exchange AUD positions in favour of the BIG Buck *USD*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 July 2022)

Don't Forget ! Brave and Loyal Crew

Triple Bottoms are almost unheard of on the Global exchanges
You were all warned

*Sailng the EVN in a Storm is not for everyone *


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 July 2022)

* Sailing for Green Hydrogen  is a Challenge and a Half 

Seems a like Good Classification of Sail in these conditions  to me

PRL*



*FFI

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 July 2022)

*Still nowhere to hide*




* Not even on the safety of the ASX All Ordinnaries*




*Strap yourselves into your bunks  and lets hope this storm  passes over shortly

My advice is to keep your streaming services current

This could get horrible!*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 July 2022)

*Sailing For GOLD on BIG Ships " One day at a Time" in 2022

The NCM*



*The EVN*



*The NST *


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 July 2022)

*Sailing For COPPER on Tall Ships " One day at a Time" in 2022  *
I am starting to feel a sea change in my bones  but nothing shows up on my instruments just yet
*
The FREEPORT-MCMORAN



The BHP*



*The US COPPER (CPER)*



*The OZ MINERALS*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 July 2022)

*Hunting for Bears in Stormy Seas *
is one of the most exciting experiences (Both GOOD and BAD) one can have
in these times
The Bears by definition can lose EVERYTHING they own
The Bulls can only lose their Investment
That's why I always say " INVEST RESPONSIBLY"

* This promises to be lots of FUN*
To me , It is all about Technical Analysis verses Fundamental Analysis
ie Bullish Skippers  vs Bearish Skippers

First of all we need a Hit List
Unfortunately the only list I can find is Delayed by 4 days
Many thanks but No thanks to ASIC
  At or Near the Bottom of Markets Cycles there are very few buyers
The landlubbers have either 
*Sold Already and Lost interest
Averaged Down that many times they are now cash poor
The new generations are still saving up for a Good Start*

BUT as Luck is a Lady
*Enter the Locked-in Buyers 
Those who have to cover their shorts
ie: "The Short Sellers"*

Most of these Stocks could be rubbish but there is sometimes Diamonds in most lists
 * TOP SHORTED   STOCKS*

*FLT**FLIGHT CENTRE              TRAVEL ORDINARY**16.03%**NAN**NANOSONICS LIMITED              ORDINARY**12.08%**BET**BETMAKERS TECH              GROUP ORDINARY**12.04%**SQ2**BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE**11.10%**EML**EML PAYMENTS LTD              ORDINARY**10.44%**LKE**LAKE RESOURCES              ORDINARY**9.60%**RRL**REGIS RESOURCES              ORDINARY**8.95%**PNV**POLYNOVO LIMITED              ORDINARY**8.74%**ZIP**ZIP CO LTD..              ORDINARY**7.99%**MSB**MESOBLAST LIMITED              ORDINARY**7.95%**WEB**WEBJET LIMITED              ORDINARY**7.87%**KGN**KOGAN.COM LTD              ORDINARY**7.86%**CXO**CORE LITHIUM              ORDINARY**7.85%**ING**INGHAMS GROUP              ORDINARY**7.41%**CCX**CITY CHIC              COLLECTIVE ORDINARY**7.09%**SBM**ST BARBARA LIMITED              ORDINARY**7.07%**PDN**PALADIN ENERGY LTD              ORDINARY**6.80%*IELIDP EDUCATION LTD            ORDINARY6.75%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.73%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT.            ORDINARY6.62%
 
Data: 11/07/2022


​​


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Most of these Stocks could be rubbish but there is sometimes Diamonds in most lists



I'm not familiar with the underlying business of most of them without looking it up but I'd have thought Inghams at least has a viable ongoing business there.

I doubt people are about to stop eating chicken or buy it from overseas.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 July 2022)

*BEAR ALERT !  
The LKE*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 July 2022)

*BEAR ALERT!

THE SQ2   Here comes the Wind

*




PS Could a Moderator please post the last 2 posts on page 4 not page 5


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 July 2022)

*Happy Days Are Here Again!

The OZL chart today confirms /My Confirmation  *







I Love a Nice Bottom (Technically Speaking of course) Pattern
Weather it is an *"a Bottom"* or *"The Bottom"*
Who Knows? It is not important if you can check your position Daily



*In the Meantime  Invest Responsibly
This Promises to be Lots of FUN
Bon Voyage and Stay Safe*


----------



## Austwide (18 July 2022)

@Captain_Chaza 
 LKE gave a signal on the 24/6 of about 4 x ave volume but only a small rise in price and even then closing mid candle. To me this said too many selling and a rise would be very unlikely even from that fallen price.

SQ2 Given SQ2 is in a downtrend, like a lot of the market with a small uptrend, also like a lot of the market. It is also a BNPL which is also a negative. While I don't expect a rise beyond the rest of the market and its downtrend may continue, I can't see any signal that will cause a large fall. (Assuming that's what a Bear alert means).

Would you explain the basis of your alert?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 July 2022)

Austwide said:


> @Captain_Chaza
> LKE gave a signal on the 24/6 of about 4 x ave volume but only a small rise in price and even then closing mid candle. To me this said too many selling and a rise would be very unlikely even from that fallen price.
> 
> SQ2 Given SQ2 is in a downtrend, like a lot of the market with a small uptrend, also like a lot of the market. It is also a BNPL which is also a negative. While I don't expect a rise beyond the rest of the market and its downtrend may continue, I can't see any signal that will cause a large fall. (Assuming that's what a Bear alert means).
> ...



If your are a Bearish  Skipper my only advise to you is Run for Shelter or Jump Ship!
*DYOR*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 July 2022)

Something has gone WRONG with this thread
	

		
			
		

		
	



*Please go to Page 5*


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> PS Could a Moderator please post the last 2 posts on page 4 not page 5




Posts in a thread are ordered according to the time they were posted. New posts will always be after older posts. This cannot be changed.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 July 2022)

*Sailing Against the Yanks is Personal *
This should be Fun
* AUD vs USD 

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 July 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Posts in a thread are ordered according to the time they were posted. New posts will always be after older posts. This cannot be changed.



Hi Joe
If you scroll down Page 4  it stops 
Should not Page 5 follow on?
Most would not think Page 5 continues
Many thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Hi Joe
> If you scroll down Page 4  it stops
> Should not Page 5 follow on?
> Most would not think Page 5 continues
> Many thanks




I'm on Page 5. See below.

When you hit the end of Page 4, most people would just click onto Page 5. Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 July 2022)

Please Start on Page 4 and see if you get to the latest?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Please Start on Page 4 and see if you get to the latest?




The last post on Page 4 is by @Smurf1976. I then click "Next" or "5" and the first post on Page 5 is your post from yesterday morning. It all seems to be working as expected.

What are you seeing?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (19 July 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> The last post on Page 4 is by @Smurf1976. I then click "Next" or "5" and the first post on Page 5 is your post from yesterday morning. It all seems to be working as expected.
> 
> What are you seeing?



My Apologies Joe
I never noticed it happens at P3 - P4
and then press "5"
Thanks very much She's all fine 
Sorry 'bout that


----------



## divs4ever (20 July 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm not familiar with the underlying business of most of them without looking it up but I'd have thought Inghams at least has a viable ongoing business there.
> 
> I doubt people are about to stop eating chicken or buy it from overseas.



  i was also surprised to see ING still on the list  , maybe it has some structural challenges  ( i used to hold rival Teggles  until it was  taken over )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing for GOLD in the Face of a Storm
> 
> In  2 Different Time Zones and Hemispheres
> 
> ...



*Sailing for GOLD in the Face of a Storm Continues /One Day at a Time  (21/07/2022)*




The Storm Rolls on Unabated


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 July 2022)

*HUNTING for BEARS in STORMY SEAS*


Austwide said:


> @Captain_Chaza
> LKE gave a signal on the 24/6 of about 4 x ave volume but only a small rise in price and even then closing mid candle. To me this said too many selling and a rise would be very unlikely even from that fallen price.
> 
> SQ2 Given SQ2 is in a downtrend, like a lot of the market with a small uptrend, also like a lot of the market. It is also a BNPL which is also a negative. While I don't expect a rise beyond the rest of the market and its downtrend may continue, I can't see any signal that will cause a large fall. (Assuming that's what a Bear alert means).
> ...



*Re LKE 
I don't watch the Volume
Re SQ2
I only keep a close eye on the "Coin Collectors"*

My " Bear Alert" is an alert to Catch and Kill Bearish Skippers
who love to force the passage of sailors *SOUTH*
I hate them!
It is Personal!

Here is the Hit list for next week  Sea and Weather conditions  permitting
and as always Invest Responsibly and DYOR

*"The Weekend is for Champions"*

TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.74%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.94%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.57%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.35%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY9.03%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.02%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY8.76%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.46%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.29%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY7.95%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY7.81%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.61%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY7.46%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY7.43%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.28%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY6.92%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.85%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.80%BGLBELLEVUE GOLD LTD ORDINARY6.77%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.73%
*Data: 18/07/2022 
Delayed 4 Days Courtesy of ASIC*


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> HUNTING for BEARS in STORMY SEAS



Hope you leave the Polar bears alone...

You might like this link... updates at ? sometime every night, forgot, sorry.
Getting old...
Still sitting on yesterday's data currently.



			https://www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt
		




Captain_Chaza said:


> My " Bear Alert" is an alert to Catch and Kill Bearish Skippers
> who love to force the passage of sailors *SOUTH*
> I hate them!
> It is Personal!



👍👏


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Hope you leave the Polar bears alone...
> 
> You might like this link... updates at ? sometime every night, forgot, sorry.
> Getting old...
> ...



I couldn't read through that much data in a month or even 2
I try to get Sea-Ready by Monday Morning
I wish you Well  and Stay Safe


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 July 2022)

One of the first rules a Man / Woman of the Sea learns the Hard Way is
"It's UNLUCKY to set sail on any meaningful Voyage on a FRIDAY"
 A meaningful voyage being that which is greater than ONE (1) day
As I have always said
"It's UNLUCKY to set sail  on a Friday"
"The Weekend is for Champions"
The Weekend gives the skipper time to survey his ship in her entirety
The Hull ,  Keel, Sails , Ropes and Fittings, Land  and  Weather Maps , each and every computer driven Navigational  Instruments and Most importantly the Food and Water supplies, Hooks and Sinkers and a Good supply of Rum

This is such a Simple rule  but very rarely observed
Even next week Our much beloved Commodore Joe plans for us all to
set sail on  The UNLUCKY Fridays  CLOSE
NB: Not the Monday Morning's OPEN  for the start of AUGUST monthly regatta
Go Figure!

For those who set sail on Yesterday's UNLUCKY Friday might wish to have their time again

*Sailing the US /Bonds /US Treasuries *
is what Sailing The Global Exchanges is All About
It all Starts and Finishes here IMHO

In the Stealth of Night in NY
They made their move as you can clearly see with a huge Gap
on the 5 minute chart below
These are not the sort on people who take prisoners
These are in the first instance not even Fund Managers but Countries
This looks like a  Currency War looming to me
But it could also be a lot of  Fundamental Nonsense

*The Charts say it all 

US Treasury Bond  (IEF)      5 Minutes at a Time*


In Technical lingo I call this a Strong  Intraday Gap Up

*US Treasury Bond ( IEF)     One Day at a Time*


In Technical lingo I call this an Inverted Head & Shoulder pattern

*The US Dollar Index (DXY)     One Day at a Time*


In Technical Lingo I call this a Weakening US Big Buck
I must check out our little Aussie Battler at Dawn Tomorrow

To be continued


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 July 2022)

*Sailing the little Aussie Battler ( AUDUSD)     One Day at a time*



Although the little Aussie looks quite seaworthy ATM  she  is approaching a Cold Front 
It's times like these that test a Captain's patience as he prepares to Tack

*Patience is Everything at Sea *in all sea and Weather conditions
Maybe it would be best to wait a day or two for the USD  and the AUD to break-through their respective Warm and Cold Fronts

Surveying the odd Bellwether Index or Stock is always helpful in getting the Captain and his Crew Sea-Ready for the next Leg 



To be continued


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 July 2022)

The problem with most if not every Index is the same as Sausages
We don't know what's in them anymore
Sure you can find out what is in an Index but do you keep your break down up to date as they change often
EG: The Nasdaq  once represented the Hi Tech Classification Only
Now  51% is Hi-Tech 

My Preference is The Magnificent Russel 2000 as she represents my Trousseau of Sail the best
* 
Sailing the Russel 2000 (IWM)  One Week at a Time     Says it All*



NB: The Top  on *10 Nov'21 / Start* of this Storm at Sea
NB: The Bull Trap
NB:The Bottom on *16 June'22 /* *a Bottom *of  this Storm ATM
But *Not THE Bottom *just yet whilst  we are still in this Southerly moving Storm




It certainly feels like she is going to pass overhead "Tomorrow"
Bon Voyage and Stay Well


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 July 2022)

*My Bellwether GOLD Stock is NEM *
Many Captains  have others and may work just as well
But NEM ( Newmont Mining Corp ) has always been kind to me giving me each Friday Night's Close in NY TIME *as the End of Week 

Please Survey this Chart  and ask yourself
Would you put your Wife and Children on this Ship?
ie: The NEM

Sorry, Please Let me phrase that again

Would you put your Children on this Ship?
The NEM


*
NB: This chart is UP to Date as at the Close on Friday Night US Time
The End of Week in USA


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 July 2022)

Crikey!
All hands on Deck
It's all happening  as I speak

The USD is breaking downwards to the South
 Please refer to my USD Chart above

The AUD is trending North
Please refer to my AUD chart above

C'mon Aussie C'mon

 RIO is a Go
 BHP is a Go
 FMG is a Go

*and COPPER also Officer P2*

As they used to say
Is the Captain a Good Captain?
or is the Captain Good?

All I can say is that It Is " Only Technical Analysis"
* "The Charts say it all"*
I have always found
The least amount of Fundamental Analysis I know the better I will be off
I have learnt this the Hard Way
This is IMHO and of course DYOR
* 
Sailing for COPPER  Futures ( LIVE)*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (26 July 2022)

"While we stop and think, we often miss our opportunity." Publilius Syrus, 1st century B.C.

 Overnight in NY  (Refer to Friday's Charts above)
NEWMONT down 13.2% 
BHP up 3.39%
RIO up 3.77%

NB: There is No Fundamental Analyst onboard the "HMAS Ship of Fools"
So ALWAYS DYOR


----------



## Captain_Chaza (26 July 2022)

*Sailing for COPPER        One Day at a Time   * *LIVE!!*
is one of the Greatest pleasures one can have at Sea on the Global Stock Exchanges






NB: There is No Fundamental Analyst onboard the "HMAS Ship of Fools"
So ALWAYS DYOR


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 July 2022)

*Sailing for COPPER One Day at a Time-------- LIVE!!*
( The last Candlestick  is Dynamic and is updated each Millisecond)
Hold on tight for a 2nd attempt tonight to smash through the northerly Cold front ahead


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 July 2022)

BREAKOUT! 
All Hands on Deck
TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.61%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.87%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.74%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.48%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY9.81%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.09%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY8.41%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.31%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.23%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY8.08%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.02%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.01%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.53%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.20%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.10%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.86%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.78%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.78%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY6.75%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.73%
*Delayed Data: 21/07/2022*


----------



## Skate (28 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing for COPPER        One Day at a Time   * *LIVE!!*
> is one of the Greatest pleasures one can have at Sea on the Global Stock Exchanges
> View attachment 144573
> 
> ...





*America’s cup challenge (1983)*
That song brought back so many good memories. The crew signed the promotional poster for me that hangs proudly in my office to remind me that we Aussies are up to the challenge. (sadly not everyone who signed the poster is with us today)  

*They had a plan*
Bertrand & his crew had a plan, a deliberate strategy, a psychological strategy not to refer to the all-conquering American team by their names ahead of the "America's Cup" challenge & it worked. Because they had a plan, a strategy coupled with the determination to win a yacht race shows nothing is impossible when you set your mind to it.




 Skate.


----------



## JohnDe (28 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> BREAKOUT!
> All Hands on Deck
> TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
> FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.61%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.87%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.74%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.48%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY9.81%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.09%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY8.41%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.31%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.23%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY8.08%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.02%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.01%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.53%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.20%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.10%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.86%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.78%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.78%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY6.75%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.73%
> ...




Calmer seas for US sailors, for now.


----------



## divs4ever (28 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> BREAKOUT!
> All Hands on Deck
> TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
> FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.61%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.87%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.74%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.48%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY9.81%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.09%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY8.41%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.31%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.23%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY8.08%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.02%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.01%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.53%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.20%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.10%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.86%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.78%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.78%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY6.75%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.73%
> ...



might not be smiling if i was short on KGN  ( i am not ) today

 i thought the update was ordinary , but the market seems to disagree


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> BREAKOUT!
> All Hands on Deck
> TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
> FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.61%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.87%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.74%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.48%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY9.81%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.09%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY8.41%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.31%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.23%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY8.08%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.02%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.01%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.53%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.20%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.10%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.86%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.78%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.78%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY6.75%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.73%
> ...






divs4ever said:


> might not be smiling if i was short on KGN  ( i am not ) today
> 
> i thought the update was ordinary , but the market seems to disagree




*TOP SHORTED STOCKS*

*FLT**FLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY**16.03%**NAN**NANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY**12.08%**BET**BETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY**12.04%**SQ2**BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE**11.10%**EML**EML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY**10.44%**LKE**LAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY**9.60%**RRL**REGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY**8.95%**PNV**POLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY**8.74%**ZIP**ZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY**7.99%**MSB**MESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY**7.95%**WEB**WEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY**7.87%**KGN**KOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY**7.86%**CXO**CORE LITHIUM ORDINARY**7.85%**ING**INGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY**7.41%**CCX**CITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY**7.09%**SBM**ST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY**7.07%**PDN**PALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY**6.80%*IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY6.75%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.73%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.62%

Data: 11/07/2022

Ahoy there  Divs

Notice that the KGN appeared in both (2 )  of my investigative tables "Top Shorted Stocks"
Albeit  4 Trading Days Delayed  and the odd weekend courtesy of the ASIC

Were you too busy Counting your Dividends to look at the charts?

You had plenty of advanced warning (2)
All Sea-cadets first learn the power of DIVERGING INFLUENCES
This is when Prices fall and the Indicators Rise
Go Figure?
Thank God the Short Selling Landlubbers  don't know this
They can be so easily caught out at sea

*Sailing the KGN  One Day at a Time*
I placed a vertical line to donate the 11 July 2022 on my first Table 
NB: Not all Short Sellers Cover their Shorts in 4 days
In fact ---------Very Few Do!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 July 2022)

​TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.52%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.96%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.56%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.47%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY10.44%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY9.50%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.03%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.30%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.24%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.19%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.18%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.74%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY7.73%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.32%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.25%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.98%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.88%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY6.84%BGLBELLEVUE GOLD LTD ORDINARY6.77%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.76%
*Data: 25/07/2022


*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 July 2022)

Who would be Dumb enough to SHORT one of my favourites?

*The Magnificent but sometimes Merciless  LKE*



*Also known in America as the  Magnificent but sometimes Merciless LLKKF in USD  ?*



Hold onto your hat Sea-cadet Iggy -Pop in the August Regatta
This is Personal for me, too


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 July 2022)

*Sailing in Paradise *
doesn't  get much better than  this 

*Sailing the XLB  in NYSE  ( Materials)



The Usual Suspect in these Sea and Weather Conditions is "The Strength of the USD"
"It was as Simple as That" 

Sailing the $ DXY  ( The BIG Buck)        One day at a Time

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 August 2022)

*Storm strikes again in the Chinese Seas*
Down ~3% with ~30 Mins to the Close


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 August 2022)

*It always worries me when TLS starts looking good*




But Don't be too concerned Brave and loyal crew
She is always Disappointing


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 August 2022)

I posted this Chart on the 5th of July
*Sailing for Green Hydrogen is a Challenge and a Half
Seems like a Good Classification of Sail in these conditions to me

View attachment 144941
*

As Time always moves to the East 
I now post the End of Day Chart  Tonite 4th August 2022




Why? Why? Why ?  Is always asked by  the Fundamental Analysts
Who Cares answer the Technical Analysts 
*"It's all in the Charts" *


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 August 2022)

*Sailing the Magnificent OZL

So far, So Good!*

Ahoy Captain Peter 2nd
I have never taken the 1st Offer in anything I own
It makes no sense 

The 1st offer only alerts everybody  on the Global Exchange 
Of which  there are plenty!!!!
Watch them all come in now with their own adjusted  figures
Crikey!
They probably did not even  think that Australia's /World's Primer Copper Resource OZL was get able




I am holding on tight


----------



## Captain_Chaza (9 August 2022)

*Sailing the Magnificent LKE *
Against a wave of Short Sellers has been nothing less than exhilarating

I wonder How many Bears are left alive  after this magnificent 100% rise in only a few weeks

How many houses have been lost


 We skinned them alive!
What were they thinking?
Many thanks to Sea-Cadet Officer  Iggy-Pop for his steadfast holding on tight till the end- of -month
I knew we could do it!
Crikey!
How dare they Short one of my shares!



I could not believe the Shorted List I published a couple of weeks ago
Please Note the LKE
TOP      SHORTED STOCKS​ 

FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL            ORDINARY15.52%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP            ORDINARY11.96%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED            ORDINARY11.56%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.47%LKELAKE RESOURCES            ORDINARY10.44%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD            ORDINARY9.50%RRLREGIS RESOURCES            ORDINARY9.03%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.30%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED            ORDINARY8.24%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY8.19%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED            ORDINARY8.18%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE            ORDINARY7.74%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY7.73%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.32%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD            ORDINARY7.25%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD            ORDINARY6.98%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.88%WEBWEBJET LIMITED            ORDINARY6.84%BGLBELLEVUE GOLD LTD            ORDINARY6.77%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT.            ORDINARY6.76%
 
*Data: 25/07/2022*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 August 2022)

TOP SHORTED ASX STOCKS (4 trading days delayed)​
Hunting for Bearish Skippers is some of the greatest pleasures one can have Sailing on the Global Exchanges


FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY14.99%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY12.30%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE11.46%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY11.16%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY10.82%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY9.08%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY8.92%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY8.21%MP1MEGAPORT LIMITED ORDINARY8.08%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY7.92%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY7.90%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY7.90%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY7.60%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY7.40%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY7.34%BGLBELLEVUE GOLD LTD ORDINARY6.98%VULVULCAN ENERGY ORDINARY6.86%PBHPOINTSBET HOLDINGS ORDINARY6.82%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.79%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.70%

*Data: 04/08/2022

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 August 2022)

*Ahoy Brave and Loyal crew*
Here comes the Storm again
"Run for Shelter!" and Trim sails


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 August 2022)

*Sailing for GOLD  is a waste of time IMO*
What I mean by this is
"There are much better *Industrial Metals* to invest in *NOWADAYS *"

However if one had to sail  for the  Golden  Metal
It's Better to Sail for GOLD in US Dollars than in Aussie Dollars IMHO

*Sailing for GOLD in US Dollars   "One Day at a Time"*




*Sailing the NEM   One Day at a Time*


----------



## bluekelah (14 August 2022)

Ahoy Mateys, best to just have gold as buried treasure. Its an insurance against everything.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 August 2022)

bluekelah said:


> Ahoy Mateys, best to just have gold as buried treasure. Its an insurance against everything.



But where do you go  To  Insure your Gold?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 August 2022)

*Sailing For Graphite   One Day at a time 
with SGA in tanden with SGAO*







 Hoisting sail at Dawn on the open


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 August 2022)

*Sailing for more LITHIUM   One Day at a Time
with the LRS


*

Hoisting the LRS at dawn on the open


----------



## barney (15 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> View attachment 145437




If those screens are all yours Captain, you're gona need a bigger boat!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Ahoy Brave and Loyal crew*
> Here comes the Storm again
> "Run for Shelter!" and Trim sails
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 August 2022)

Ahoy Brave & Loyal Crew

I hope everyone has reached Safe Habour before today as advised on Friday

This was the Ultimate test In Bravery and Loyalty

 Were  you Brave and Loyal enough to SELL on Technical Analysis Alone on Friday/Monday
If Not?
Just  call it a Long Term Trading Plan and you have all the bases covered
Your Family will understand that

As we all know
"We always win in the Long Term " but we also know  unfortunately some DON"T

All we need now  is a bit of Luck and a lot of Better Technical Analysis IMHO


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 August 2022)

*SGA  Market Depth Alert

Looking GOOD*

Market Depth​Bids​151Buyers
3,032,443 Shares
	

		
			
		

		
	


*Hold On Tight*


Asks​25Sellers
339,655 Shares

Total Value: 590,842​ASX real-time quotes as of 18 08 2022 11:49am AEST


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 August 2022)

*Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew*

Since my order to run for Shelter last Week
( Please refer to the Earlier Chart above)

*The Storm has Now Set In
God help those who did not find Safe Harbour last week*

*The IEF  (US 10 yr Bonds) has plummeted overnight in NY*



*It Always Worries me when the  Great S&P 500 FINANCIAL Classification of Sail starts rolling over*



*It Even Worries More when The Great  S&P 500 MATERIALS Classification of sail Joins In*



*For Conformation we only need to Survey the Greatest Leader of Them All  IMHO
Sailing the RUSSEL 2000 as see how she is handling the waters
AND YES   She is rolling over Also*



It seems quite clear to me to Renew all your streaming services and Download 
the free App *Justwatch *to find out where your Favourite Movies & Shows are available


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 August 2022)

*Sailing the PRL *
For those who have hoisted the Little  Beauty PRL on the start of June '2022 
( Please Refer to Chart above in the logs)
*HOLD on Tight !
An Announcement is due tomorrow  at Dawn on Monday 22/8/2022 *
Toes and Fingers crossed!


----------



## JohnDe (22 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing the PRL *
> For those who have hoisted the Little  Beauty PRL on the start of June '2022
> ( Please Refer to Chart above in the logs)
> *HOLD on Tight !
> ...




Owned since early 2021, hasn't done much but at least it's green.

Today's Change *Up*  (3.45%)



> *Province Agrees Binding Key Terms with Total Eren to Develop HyEnergy® Project *
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 August 2022)

Is Setting Sail on a Friday Good Idea ?

*NB :The Captain's Rule #13*
" Never Set sail on a Friday"  as it is almost always UNLUCKY"

 I too saw the raibows on Friday  Captain P2 and thought I might set a few sails



Fortunately I remembered Rule #13 and decided  to wait a while more for Better Sea and Weather Conditions




I am not Going out on THAT THUNDERSTORM at Sea  on Monday and even  Tuseday


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2022)

I've been firmly esnconced on land, playing in the grain silos and dockside warehouses, apart from a few day trips in tinnies trying to catch a feed and checking the buoy that marks where my PMs are.

Plenty of invitations from aboard the FOMO to hop in; while I'm impressed how often they can refloat that rickety old POS, it's out in deep water right now.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing for GOLD  is a waste of time IMO*
> What I mean by this is
> "There are much better *Industrial Metals* to invest in *NOWADAYS *"
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 September 2022)

Since my last posting on the GOLD Chart ABOVE 
I am pleased to announce that GOLD in USD has respected the Trendlines posted previously

It is is almost as if God Herself  is  Respecting my Chart




Please Note Sea-Cadet Officer Barney!
The Closing Price never closed above the top trend line
This is why I respect The Closing Auction Price on BIG Instruments

 Anybody can corrupt a Penny Dreadful closing price but it is not as easy as it seems
But it should be still respected


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Ahoy Brave and Loyal crew*
> Here comes the Storm again
> "Run for Shelter!" and Trim sails
> 
> ...



*TIMING is EVERYTHING when it comes to Tacking*


Those who RAN for SHELTER have now been very well rewarded
and will  be rewarded even more with better buying prices  soon IMHO

As you can see in a few following Bell-weather Charts
There is no reason to believe the DOUBLE BOTTOM WILL BE RESPECTED (W Bottom) soon
Remain Strapped into your bunks  and simply wait for better times
*Patience is Everything*




*Sailing BHP in NYSE*



*Keeping an Eye out for The Chinese*


----------



## eskys (5 September 2022)

Aye, the good Captain has spoken.....and I, being a good cadet folded a while back, thank you, Captain


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 September 2022)

*Sailing With the Wind      One day at a Time*

My father never went to sea but loved horse riding
He said "
"When riding a horse  Always go in the same direction of the Horse"

 This is also true when Sailing with the Wind
* Sailing the ALB for LITHIUM----------------             One Day at a Time*



*Sailing the FCX  for COPPER------------             One Day at a Time*



*Sailing the BHP  for Diversified Materials  ---------  One Day at a time

*
*Including Lots of NICKEL*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 September 2022)

*Sailing for INDUSTRIAL METALS*
Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
Hoist at dawn on the open in Alphabetical Order 

*Sailing the IGO ____________    One Day at a Time



Sailing the PNN --------------One Day at a time



Sailing the PNM-------------One Day at a Time



Sailing the WIN -----------One Day at a Time 




*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew

*"Stay the Course"   *It does not look good
We had no choice this morning
All Stop Loss Orders would have failed with the Gigantic Gaps Down

I have always found that TECHNICAL STOP LOSSES don't work when you need them the most
They just can't handle Massive Down Gaps on the open
and Massive  Up Gaps in good times

Crikey! 
I don't know how any Mechanical  System/ Formulae can Operate with large GAPS
in either direction on the open

In my mind if all the Mechanical Statistics  don't cover LARGE GAPS in either direction I  think they should be thrown overboard without hesitation

The only solution as I see it is to Claim the Trade or Trades were a Medium Term Investment and maybe even a Long Term investment if the situation gets worse
and say  "I Never Lose"




Surprisingly ,
Our Industrial Metals have held up relatively well today 
Well done, Brave and Loyal Crew


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
> 
> *"Stay the Course"   *It does not look good
> We had no choice this morning
> ...




The problem (at least for IEF that you have the chart up for there) is you are charting an asset for what is effectively just 6.5 hours/5 days of a 24 hour/5.5-6 day trading session in ZN futures.

The stoploss would have worked fine on ZN, there wouldn't be those gaps.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> The problem (at least for IEF that you have the chart up for there) is you are charting an asset for what is effectively just 6.5 hours/5 days of a 24 hour/5.5-6 day trading session in ZN futures.
> 
> The stoploss would have worked fine on ZN, there wouldn't be those gaps.



PLEASE!
Show me where any Realistic Stop Loss would have worked TODAY on any share on the ASX

I wait with much anticipation!


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> PLEASE!
> Show me where any Realistic Stop Loss would have worked TODAY on any share on the ASX
> 
> I wait with much anticipation!
> View attachment 146825




uh...that wasn't what I was saying at all, but fine:

The below chart plots the ratio between

the absolute value of the open price minus yesterdays close, vs
the 14 day ATR
Note, that's just 1ATR. Not 2ATR, or 3ATR. A very "tight stop".

Any value less than 1 would have "worked"...

Here's that ratio for BHP, one of the largest companies on the ASX, with a helpful green line to show you where you are wrong.





What do I win


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 September 2022)

Also, FWIW, to my actual point, here is the SPI futures which trade 23/6, you will note: no gap


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> Also, FWIW, to my actual point, here is the SPI futures which trade 23/6, you will note: no gap
> 
> View attachment 146828



Please 
Only show ASX Shares  performance today 

All I am saying is 3% - 4% Gaps on the DOW and Co  overnite crucify all Backtesting results here in Australia 
They only work in Cinderella days and years like 2020 and 2021 for example

All I am saying is "They are all Broken Now, Again"


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> uh...that wasn't what I was saying at all, but fine:
> 
> The below chart plots the ratio between
> 
> ...



NO!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
Sometimes you can get Lucky at sea

On Sunday  I ordered hoisting the Storm Sail PNN at dawn Monday
On Monday morning she  went into Trading Halt  but opened this morning  (WED) at a huge discount of 0.605c
______Closed Today at 0.72c

IE: +20% in the middle of a Storm
I wish the rest were as Lucky

*Sailing the PNN     ----One Day at a Time




*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 September 2022)

*GOLD stays her Course SOUTH as the Storm  deepens*
*



The US Dollar Goes Parabolic *





InsvestoBoy said:


> *Patience is Everything *as June 16 Lows are breached



​


----------



## Captain_Chaza (25 September 2022)

*The Storm at Sea on the S&P 500 Deepens

METALS & MINING CLASSIFICATION



ENERGY CLASSIFICATION



INDUSTRIAL CLASSIFICATION*



*TECHNOLOGY CLASSIFICATION*


* 
FINANCIAL CLASSIFICATION*



*HEALTHCARE CLASSIFICATION*



*REAL ESTATE CLASSIFICATION*
​*COMMUNICATIONS CLASSIFICATION*



*CONSUMER STAPLES CLASSIFICATION*



*UTILITIES CLASSIFICATION*


*
CONSUMER DISC. CLASSIFICATION*



*NB: Safety at Sea is Paramount


*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 September 2022)

*Sailing for Industrial Metals-------------One Day at a Time *
Is Very Difficult Without the Strong Winds of The Hang Seng at your back


*Sailing for COPPER ...........................One Day at a time*
Is the same as above "Very Difficult"


*That is unless The Yanks do something
MIRACULOUS! Overnite or Whenever


*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

What a surprise!
The Miracle came from LONDON overnight
and has hit The ASX and has now hit our all important Hang Seng  on the Open

*Surveying the Hang Seng Index 
........5 Minutes at a Time over the last 2 days

*


----------



## eskys (29 September 2022)

So, what's in it for us, Captain? Tail wind?

Wondering if other Central Banks will follow UK's lead?


----------



## eskys (29 September 2022)

I don't know how to read this multi coloured chart. Hang Seng is only up 1% at the moment. Looks like she's losing steam..........


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

eskys said:


> So, what's in it for us, Captain? Tail wind?
> 
> Wondering if other Central Banks will follow UK's lead?



I think we need a lot more miracle
Particularly, this Afternoon and Tomorrow

*Sailing for Australian Dollars ....... 5 minutes at a Time

*


----------



## eskys (29 September 2022)

Our dollar went up last night because the greenback took a hit. As you've pointed out, it's back below 65 cents.

Never know, before long a copy cat may emerge in the not so distant future (UK style) Will that be a miracle then, I wonder.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

*Looks like another Wind shift
Run for shelter again
Sailing the HSI  ......5 minutes at a time*


*Sailing For Aussie Dollars .........5 Minutes at a Time

*


----------



## eskys (29 September 2022)

She's lost it, from green to red. Also, pre dow same colour.......


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
You must all admit that
" Sailing the Global Exchanges " is the Greatest Spectator Sport of Them All
Especially if you have a few Dollars invested on an outcome



 NB; All gambling disclaimers apply to this Sport as any other


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

Crikey!
The Hang Seng Sinks to an all time LOW
'tis Time for another MIRACLE me thinks
*Sailing the HSI .............One Month at a Time

*


----------



## InsvestoBoy (29 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey!
> The Hang Seng Sinks to an all time LOW




Not even close


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> Not even close
> 
> View attachment 147474



You are quite Correct Sea-Cadet Officer InvestoBoy
I was just checking if you was concentrating
However,  A Decade's Low is still an awesome LOW


----------



## InsvestoBoy (29 September 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> You are quite Correct Sea-Cadet Officer InvestoBoy
> I was just checking if you was concentrating
> However,  A Decade's Low is still an awesome LOW




Index composition has changed a lot from the past with the likes of Alibaba, Tencent, Meituan, JD.com in there now, but forward returns starting to look more attractive if one puts any weight in Market Cap/GDP ratio...









						Buffett Indicator: Hong Kong Stock Market Valuations and Forecasts
					

Hong Kong stock market valuation as measured by the ratio of GDP over total market cap, and implied future returns.




					www.gurufocus.com


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 October 2022)

Pack plenty DRAMAMINE today
This could get Horrible


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 October 2022)

All Hands on Deck
Here Comes a Silver Rush
Up 8.84% Overnight

*Sailing for Silver       One Day at a Time

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 October 2022)

TOP SHORTED STOCKS.*...Short List*​ Looks like a Fine day to Skin a few of the Greedy Bearish Skippers
They have had it good for TOO LONG 
  Delayed *Data: 27/09/2022*



*FLT**FLIGHT CENTRE              TRAVEL ORDINARY**15.56%**BET**BETMAKERS TECH              GROUP ORDINARY**13.94%**SQ2**BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE**10.67%**LKE**LAKE RESOURCES              ORDINARY**10.33%**MP1**MEGAPORT LIMITED              ORDINARY**9.84%**NAN**NANOSONICS LIMITED              ORDINARY**8.19%**BRG**BREVILLE GROUP LTD              ORDINARY**7.80%**PPT**PERPETUAL LIMITED              ORDINARY**7.60%**ZIP**ZIP CO LTD..              ORDINARY**7.58%**MFG**MAGELLAN FIN GRP              LTD ORDINARY**7.57%**ING**INGHAMS GROUP              ORDINARY**7.54%**DEG**DE GREY MINING              ORDINARY**7.42%**PNV**POLYNOVO LIMITED              ORDINARY**7.23%**92E**92ENERGY ORDINARY**7.13%**TPW**TEMPLE &              WEBSTER LTD ORDINARY**7.07%**KGN**KOGAN.COM LTD              ORDINARY**7.07%**BRN**BRAINCHIP LTD              ORDINARY**6.83%**IEL**IDP EDUCATION LTD              ORDINARY**6.75%**DMP**DOMINO PIZZA              ENTERPR ORDINARY**6.66%**BGL**BELLEVUE GOLD LTD              ORDINARY**6.65%*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 October 2022)

Ahoy there Sea-Cadet Officer InvesorBoy and crew
Looks like we have got the lots of miracle we hoped for

Capitulation appeared when the Bendigo Building Society hit the wall
When Lehman Brothers hit the Wall and the Credit Sub-Prime Swaps hit the Wall
Welcome to this Capitulation "Credit Swiss"
The Swiss will never let it go out of business but the Contagion has started
World Wide anyway
Thank God for Miracles

 I Hear that the Fed has never got it right in the past
Can you remember when and if they ever got it right?

Bon Voyage and Gods' Speed


This should be a little bit of Plain Sailing if you ask me 
*"One Day at a Time"*


----------



## eskys (7 October 2022)

Hello Captain, since your last post, can you see where we will be sailing to?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (9 October 2022)

*Sailing the ($DXY) for BIG Bucks--------------------------One Week at a Time *
I have placed a Vertical line on Friday 31 Dec 2021  to compare the performances this year to date



The Prime Suspects at each turn once again is the US Short Term Treasury Bonds
*Sailing the SHY-----------------------One Week at a Time*



*Sailing the IEF-----------------------One Week at a Time*



*Sailing the XLRE-----------------------One Week at a Time*



*Sailing the XLC-----------------------One Week at a Time*



*Sailing the XLF-----------------------One Week at a Time*



*Sailing the XLK-----------------------One Week at a Time*



TBC  before I lose the thread


----------



## Captain_Chaza (9 October 2022)

*Sailing for ENERGY ---------------One Week at a TIME*



*Sailing for Metals and Mining  -----------------One Week at a Time



Both the Energy and Metals and Mining Classifications have a Small  Patch of blue Sky showing 

Not enough Blue Sky for my liking and Storm Clouds Everywhere!*

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
Strap yourselves into your bunks and enjoy at least One Full Week of Streaming Services  and Take a Well Earned Rest while we can

Smells to me like some forms of INTERVENTION are in the Air
Particularly in the Energy Classifications
Buyers Be Aware  IMHO


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 October 2022)

*Learning to Sail the Global Exchanges " The Hard Way"*
The hardest lesson I had in Teaching my Children and Now my 13 year old Grandson is 
*"The Earth is NOT FLAT  but ROUND"*
They always laugh and say "I Know That Dad"
But then I ask them 
"Why do you like those shares at the Bottom Right of  the charts and not the Top Right?" 
The usual answer I heard was  
"She's a   Bargain" or "She looks like Topping" 
It was very hard for them to Comprehend  that the Top of a chart  was merely the HORIZON  heading NORTH  and the Bottom of the chart was the HORIZON heading SOUTH 

They  just had to  live through it real time 
I even brain-washed them to Imagine Another Computer on Top of the Northern Horizon and Another Computer underneath the Southern Horizon

I then warned them of The Doldrums often found in the Middle of the Real Middle Screen

*Learning to "HOLD on TIGHT" to The BIG BUCK  $DXY  One Week at a Time



Learning to AVOID Being Sucked into a BARGAIN

Ship Surveying the SHY     One Week At a Time*



*Ship Surveying the IEF  One Week At a Time 




*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 October 2022)

*Here She Comes Again *
She is Relentless!

*The Great NASDAQ Heads South Again  (QQQ)   One Week At A Time*



*The Great S&P 500  IVV Heads South Again   One Week at a Time*



*The Great Russell 2000   Just Holds?     One Week at a Time*



*   and The Greatest Ship of Them All  *
*The DOW JONES is Struggling to HOLD        One Week at a Time*





PS : What happened on Friday Dec 31 2021( Vertical Line) to Turn All The Markets SOUTH


----------



## eskys (16 October 2022)

Only seniors go green at the gills when tossed about. The young are a lot more resilient and not so prone to battle scars, Captain


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 October 2022)

eskys said:


> Only seniors go green at the gills when tossed about. The young are a lot more resilient and not so prone to battle scars, Captain



I agree 
They will now find out what it was like to live in the High Inflation Years of 1980's 

Keep a close look at the Divorce rates in the coming couple of years


----------



## eskys (16 October 2022)

The best 'investment' from some seniors' point of view now is not to lose our money.......looks like tough times ahead


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 October 2022)

*Surveying the ADR 's gives us a good idea on the Expected  Opening Price at Dawn  and anticipates the size of GAPS
 
Sailing our beloved BHP ADR  ------One Week at a Time


Looks like a Horrible Opening Price /GAP Down at Dawn

Sailing our beloved RIO ADR  in Tandom------One Week at a Time


Looks like another GAP DOWN on the Open at Dawn 

Ahoy There Brave and Loyal Crew
Set your appropriate Stop Losses if you did not "Run for Shelter" earlier *


----------



## Captain_Chaza (16 October 2022)

After Surveying all these charts  I get the Feeling that Something is Very Very Wrong on the Global Exchanges and Something is primed to DROP SPECTACULARLY

*I Can Feel These  Winds In My Bones *

My Prime Suspects is either the New Age Digital /Crypto  Classifications
or
our Great Frenemy CHINA
*or Both*
Lots of their Charts look quite Horrible and therefore could get even more Horrible
TBC


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 October 2022)

Crikey!
It doesn't take much to Bring out the BULLS over the Week's End

As you all know  My Favourite Market Leader /Index  is the "RUSSELL 2000 "
She Held Tight and then Out-performed the Heavy Weights as usual on Friday Night

*Sailing  the RUSSELL 2000*


 Then over the week's end
another  massive "U" Turn in the UK  Financials made me Sea-sick

Today the Chinese have delayed their ALL IMPORTANT Financial Reports  ???
( I smell a cover-up or a Cooking of the Books )
This is Good IMHO  as nobody likes Bad news

The Charts are Looking Good Again
It is time now to hoist a few Storm Sails at dawn on the OPEN
In Alphabetical Order

*Hoisting the E25------------------- One Week at a Time*



*Hoisting the MYR------------------- One Week at a Time*



*Hoisting the XTE------------------- One Week at a Time*



*Hoisting the XRF------------------- One Week at a Time*



Bon Voyage and Stay Well
NB: I don't know what these firms do but I do like the way they are handling these Treacherous Waters


----------



## rcw1 (18 October 2022)

Hello Captain_Chaza
Nice
Green them one's. 
Of interest to rcw1, do you know why E25 having a good sail at present and making up some lost time?

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 October 2022)

Let's Hoist More Sail at Dawn on Monday
I'll have to go down below deck and Find out what we can Hoist

All Hands on  Deck  at Dawn Monday
Have a Good Week's End


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 October 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew 

I'll Have to Get a Bigger Boat
The BIG BUCK ($DXY) Is Starting to Roll Over and Head SOUTH

*Sailing the $DXY -------------One Day at a Time *


 This can only be Good News for our little Aussie Battler ($AUD)

*Hoisting the Aussie Battler ------------One Day at a Time*


And Most Importantly  Our INDUSTRIAL METALS /Resources
*Sailing the BHP ADR +4.17%  ----------One Day at a Time*


*in Tandem with the RIO ADR  +4.18% on Friday Night was a sight for sore eyes*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 October 2022)

Crikey! 
*My COPPER Bell-weather stock FCX  added 9.99% overnight and Lead the way
NORTH*


*My SILVER Bell-weather stock AG added 7.78% Overnight*


*My LITHIUM Bell-weather stock added 5.72%  Overnight *


*Even the S&P 500 Metals & Mining ETF added 5.76%*


We should  now be able to find some Really Seaworthy sails to hoist at Dawn


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 October 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
At dawn on the Open
Hoist these 3 Mainsails  
*Sailing the LKE  -----------One Day at a Time*



*Sailing the  LTR------------One Day at a Time*



*Sailing the MIN------------One Day at a Time*



Also at Dawn on the Open Hoist these 3 Little Storm-sails

*Sailing the BTN--------------One Day at a Time *



*Sailing the PBL  --------------One Day at a Time*



*Sailing the  SRI---------------One Day at a Time*



Bon Voyage and Stay Well


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 October 2022)

Unfortunately 
The Hang Seng  (HSI)  continues her magnificent Fall from Grace   today 
Surely, It must be getting time for the Chinese Plunge Team to go into action 
*
Sailing the HSI "SOUTH" ------------- One Day at a Time *
Intra-day sighting is Down 4.5%  so far in just a couple of few hours


----------



## eskys (24 October 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Unfortunately
> The Hang Seng  (HSI)  continues her magnificent Fall from Grace   today
> Surely, It must be getting time for the Chinese Plunge Team to go into action
> 
> ...



I'm watching the same thing, a coincidence?


----------



## qldfrog (24 October 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Unfortunately
> The Hang Seng  (HSI)  continues her magnificent Fall from Grace   today
> Surely, It must be getting time for the Chinese Plunge Team to go into action
> *
> ...



The question is: will this be enough to derail the rebound.the US market will give us an indication as to where our bhp rio etc will head to.
I am still believing in the temporary rebound so tonight in the US will determine my SL for newly acquired  shares here on the ASX


----------



## eskys (24 October 2022)

Hong Kong having a big belly ache.....wondering if foreign investors there are trying not to have diarrhoea....the Xi kerfuffle. 

I was wondering that too, frog. How much this will affect our market esp iron ore. I wasn't able to work it out, so sold all what I bought on Friday. Better safe than sorry, I thought. (Hope I've made the right decision)  All the best for your holdings,  frog


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 October 2022)

eskys said:


> Hong Kong having a big belly ache.....wondering if foreign investors there are trying not to have diarrhoea....the Xi kerfuffle.
> 
> I was wondering that too, frog. How much this will affect our market esp iron ore. I wasn't able to work it out, so sold all what I bought on Friday. Better safe than sorry, I thought. (Hope I've made the right decision)  All the best for your holdings,  frog




  "This is not the Time for Tight Stops"  IMHO
The Problem with Tight Stops is that you can get* Slaughtered like Pigs*

These are the times for Sailing with  "No Stops at All "
Just back your Seamanship Skills
If you are any good at Sea ?
 You will hold on Tight



PS ; On a very Novice  Fundamentalist view of events 
Is there still a JAPAN an INDIA  and ENGLAND?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 October 2022)

*Sailing the Global Exchanges IMHO *
Is" The Greatest Sport of All"
for both the Participant and the Spectator

I thought I watched one of the Best Cricket Matches of All Time last night
Pakistan vs India  ( 20-20)
But today  i must say I have witnessed one of the Greatest Blood Sports I have ever seen since the 1987 October CRASH
HSI            Down  6.17% atm

ALIBABA  Down 11.78%
BAIDU      Down 13.15%
JD.Com    Down 14.02&

For those of you who love their Blood Sports
 It doesn't get any better than this
 TBC on the NYSE at ~ 12.30 am Melb 25th October

Watch out for the Biggest Gaps ever made in my short history watching the Global Exchange


----------



## eskys (24 October 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> "This is not the Time for Tight Stops"  IMHO
> The Problem with Tight Stops is that you can get* Slaughtered like Pigs*
> 
> These are the times for Sailing with  "No Stops at All "
> ...



Thank you for your reassurance, Captain. I'm out so will start again tomorrow.

Was watching the futures as well and didn't think it was going anywhere given the massive jump on Friday in the US. The Hang Seng kept on dropping, our dollar dropped and gold too, so I took my profits before I regret it tomorrow, I thought (I can always buy back later if I am wrong) It was good money.........I will wait for my golden boat another day. It's bobbing all over the place, don't know where it's bobbing to. By the way, I am no good at sea.....I get sea sick!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 October 2022)

Looks like the Natives got Really Spooked Today
Iron Ore Futures down~14% as we speak



NB: These Time Frames stamps do not allow for  Daylight Savings


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 November 2022)

*PATIENCE  is EVERYTHING*
Here comes the WIND
*Sailing the HSI -----------One Day at a Time*

It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (6 November 2022)

*Oh, What a Night!*


			oh what a night - Google Search
		


*Sailing for Industrial Metals  -------------------One Day at a Time

The Rally Continued Overnight! 

Our Leading COPPER Miner FCX  rallied---- 11.5% on Friday Night NYSE*



*Our leading SILVER Miner AG rallied ---------10.89 %*



*Our leading Diversified Miner RIO  rallied --10.03 %*



*Our Other Leading  Diversified Miner BHP rallied---9.75 %*



*Even our Leading GOLD Miner NEM rallied ----------8.47 %*



*Best of luck with the GAPS at dawn if you are not already onboard your favorite Industrial Metal classification of sail

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (7 November 2022)

What a Magnificent  Recovery by the Hang Seng in the first half hour


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 November 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
Another magnificent 5 hrs flying  Dr Copper today in Paradise
So Far, So Good!
Hold on tight!


Bon Boyage and Stay Well


----------



## Captain_Chaza (13 November 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
*Hold on tight!*

Here comes the Greedy Landlubbers/Novice Fund Managers as the 200 Day Moving Average *BREAKS OUT

Sailing the All Ords ------One Day at a Time*


*I Love a Nice Looking Bottom 
Don't You?*
Bon Voyage and Stay Well


And Please Remember to 
"HOLD on Tight"


----------



## eskys (17 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
> *Hold on tight!*
> 
> Here comes the Greedy Landlubbers/Novice Fund Managers as the 200 Day Moving Average *BREAKS OUT
> ...



Hello Captain, I'm sending out an SOS. Can you see anything on the horizon? This calmness has me thinking............hope you see good news? Hang Seng down 518 as I type....


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 November 2022)

Fear not the Greedy Landlubbers taking a few dollars profit

They are only in for very small Percentage gains
*They Know No Better!*

That is why they are known to us in the Financial circles as "Pigs" 
 and YES they always  get SLAUGHTERED

Sadly, they are happy to take small profits and NEVER get to hold onto a really Good sail
Each to His/ Her own I guess?

I am not too concerned with a few Greedy Landlubbers celebrating with a few drinks 
I like to anticipate what is in for us over the Horizon

Unfortunately we will never know until we get there


----------



## eskys (17 November 2022)

Okay, I'll try not to be a pig tomorrow (can't since I'll be on the road) but good to know that we won't be hitting rocks.

When you said about liking double bottoms and in the next breath told us to hang on tight, I thought there were rocks in the bottoms. 

Thank you for your reply, Captain, much appreciated.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 November 2022)

*Hold on Tight Brave and Loyal Crew

Feels like a calm before the storm?*
or
*An impending breakout of a Revolving Storm to the North

What ever is the case

All hands on deck at dawn in Wet Weather gear for at least the next 2 days

Sailing the All Ordinaries -------One Day at a Time





Salute and Gods; speed*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 November 2022)

*Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew

Here comes the Wind!
Hold onto your hats!

This promises to be Lots of Fun

Sailing the All Ordinaries       --------------One Day at a Time*



*Salute and Gods' Speed

*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 November 2022)

*"Strange Days Indeed"
The Seas seem to be as confused as this Captain*



*Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew
 "Whenever in Doubt"
"It's Best to Hold On Tight"*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 November 2022)

I forgot to add to my post above
*"Whenever in Doubt"  Part 2
"Sometimes it is best to Run for Shelter"*
However
*"This is Not One of Those Times"

Salute and Gods' Speed*


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

It's unlike you to be confused, Captain.

Doubt started to creep up on Friday, so now  we can be twins


----------



## farmerge (27 November 2022)

eskys said:


> It's unlike you to be confused, Captain.
> 
> Doubt started to creep up on Friday, so now  we can be twins



Hmm I thought Friday to be quite a good day, for me anyway, made a couple of grand hay baling and half as much with a couple of profitable sells. Good for one, not so for others !!!!


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

When I ride a donkey, I feel like giving myself a slap!

Congratulations, Farmerge, well done on your wins. Always great when we get to the post.........unfortunately not so for me on Friday


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Hmm I thought Friday to be quite a good day, for me anyway, made a couple of grand hay baling and half as much with a couple of profitable sells. Good for one, not so for others !!!!



Could you Please furnish  your Sells orders and the Times of Sale Executions 
I need to check what you are saying

On this thread you need to prove what you say
Otherwise Please Go Away!  and do your bragging on other sites and threads

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

Captain! What's up?!  You don't need to be so harsh. Farmerge is harmless, please be nice


----------



## farmerge (27 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Could you Please furnish  your Sells orders and the Times of Sale Executions
> I need to check what you are saying
> 
> On this thread you need to prove what you say
> ...



Ah good Capt winners are grinners and grumpy old barst**ds are the losers


----------



## farmerge (27 November 2022)

eskys said:


> Captain! What's up?!  You don't need to be so harsh. Farmerge is harmless, please be nice



Being nice today because I can have tomorrow off


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Being nice today because I can have tomorrow off



You can be nice too, farmerge, no  b*******s, don't follow my example, thanks,


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 November 2022)

eskys said:


> Captain! What's up?!  You don't need to be so harsh. Farmerge is harmless, please be nice



My apologies , but why can't some people just leave their bragging rights to their Mothers and Wives
I don't know what he had
I only need to know how stupid he was in Selling on Friday

There are plenty of other Threads and Sites on the Internet to do one's bragging IMO
 I just don't like this thread being filled  up with  one line "Nothings"

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

Ok, Captain, now that we know what you don't like, we won't be doing it again, promise


----------



## farmerge (27 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> My apologies , but why can't some people just leave their bragging rights to their Mothers and Wives
> I don't know what he had
> I only need to know how stupid he was in Selling on Friday
> 
> ...



Since you MUST know ZIP and BRN   Good wallet filler for the mornings effort Nothing wrong with selling a Friday, just need Coconuts large enough to take the gamble.
End of story


----------



## eskys (27 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> My apologies , but why can't some people just leave their bragging rights to their Mothers and Wives
> I don't know what he had
> I only need to know how stupid he was in Selling on Friday
> 
> ...



I went away and thought about how we interpret things differently. (Apologies accepted)

To me, it wasn't about bragging. It was a good day for farmerge and my first thought was, what stock did he pick to trade that made it a successful day but I didn't ask. I think if we learn to ask constructively, we can have better opportunities.........anyway, I better knock off, goodnight, Captain, farmerge, everyone.........good luck for tomorrow


----------



## divs4ever (27 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I forgot to add to my post above
> *"Whenever in Doubt"  Part 2
> "Sometimes it is best to Run for Shelter"*
> However
> ...



 maybe not RUN for shelter  , but certainly make sure the larder is well stocked ( for me )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 November 2022)

*"Run for Shelter"

Hang Seng  is Hit by -4% in 1st Hour*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 November 2022)

*Dr Copper breaks down -2.3% in tandem *


----------



## divs4ever (28 November 2022)

am looking for a bit of rocky shoreline  ... so maybe i can get some salvage float my way


----------



## farmerge (28 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *"Run for Shelter"
> 
> Hang Seng  is Hit by -4% in 1st Hour*
> View attachment 149842



Arvo Good capt.No need for me to be running today because it is thesame resilt as last friday's Another 1k in the kitty after a couple of successful trades
Winners are grinners


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 November 2022)

*Sailing the ZIP?*

None of my crew has ever flown the ZIP
It has not been Seaworthy for ages and still IS NOT


----------



## farmerge (29 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing the ZIP?*
> 
> None of my crew has ever flown the ZIP
> It has not been Seaworthy for ages and still IS NOT
> View attachment 149858



Hmm Good Capt whilst ZIP jumps up and down there is a profit to be made, and at the moment it is working for me. Buy in and sell out higher = profit, then re-buy at a lower than the sell price = profit. charting means zilch to me. Winners are grinners


----------



## eskys (29 November 2022)

Hang Seng very impressive, up 585 atm


----------



## eskys (29 November 2022)

https://au.investing.com/news/stock...us-measures-offset-protest-fears-2731490Talks of Chinese stimulus conquering protest fears..........Hang Seng up more


----------



## farmerge (29 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Hmm Good Capt whilst ZIP jumps up and down there is a profit to be made, and at the moment it is working for me. Buy in and sell out higher = profit, then re-buy at a lower than the sell price = profit. charting means zilch to me. Winners are grinners



Ahh Good Capt for the last time ditto again today !!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Ahh Good Capt for the last time ditto again today !!!!!!



I  have found that in  over 50 years in this sport 
"The Greatest Sport Of All"

*"PIGS" * ( ie: INTRA -DAYERS /One  minute wonders )
*Get's Slaughtered Every Time

Everybody knows that!

"Bulls make money"
"Bears Make Money"*
but
*"Pigs get Slaughtered"

Everybody knows that!*

Do yourself a favour and Open up a FREE $20,000 Demo account  somewhere
EG:  say IG  or others and publish your daily or /and weekly results

Or tabulate your orders with- in minutes after execution to your thread ion ASF
I will always be there for you!

You seem to have a problem proving Yourself to Yourself

Why don't you prove it to all of us here and your Mother and Wife if you are married?
I 'd like to see a few exact figures/ sums  and not some unsubstantiated  chest beatings

As they used to say in "The Olden Days"
* "TALK is CHEAP" and See You Later Alligator*


----------



## farmerge (29 November 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I  have found that in  over 50 years in this sport
> "The Greatest Sport Of All"
> 
> *"PIGS" * ( ie: INTRA -DAYERS /One  minute wonders )
> ...



Oh me oh my Good Capt  Talk can be cheap. Have I put your nose right out of joint. Winners are grinners. What do you have peas or coconuts dangling


----------



## eskys (29 November 2022)

Bad boy, farmerge...........better head back to winners and losers thread, mate


----------



## farmerge (30 November 2022)

eskys said:


> Bad boy, farmerge...........better head back to winners and losers thread, mate



eskys replied under members Farmer


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 December 2022)

*Sailing for SILVER   -------One Day at a Time*
It doesn't get any better than this
Hold onto your Hats!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 December 2022)

*Sailing in Paradise  on our Industrial Metals is about as good as it gets  ............One Day at a Time
  They all look great 
I.E  : Until they Don't

Together with the Silver Chart above

Sailing for Iron Ore ......One Day at a Time  is also Great Fun*




*Sailing the Magnificent BHP in USD .............  One Day at a Time*


Seems we are Back to the Good Old Days

*"Where the BHP Goes, So Goes the All Ordinaries"*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 December 2022)

*God Bless the Chinese 



Sailing for Copper ...........One day at a Time*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 December 2022)

* God Bless America and her MAGNIFICENT  Industrial Metal  Bellwether Stocks

Sailing for COPPER on the FCX   .............One Day at a Time


Sailing for LITHIUM on the ALB    .......One Day at a Time*


*Sailing for GOLD on the NEM    .... One week at a Time


Salute and Gods; Speed*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 December 2022)

*Sailing the FMG ........................ One day at a Time  in Paradise

Up 6.86$%  today

Hold onto your Hats!   *


*"The Chinese Love Twiggy! 
and
He Loves Them!"*


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Sailing the FMG ........................ One day at a Time  in Paradise
> 
> Up 6.86$%  today
> 
> ...



 i grabbed the parachute instead 

 the Chinese  may love Twiggy   , but Albo is being annoying 

 i should probably assess my MGX exposure as well 

cheers !!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 December 2022)

Ahoy Brave and Loyal Crew 
All Hands on Deck at dawn 
*"Let's Run for Shelter"  and Trim the Mainsails *
I like to hold  onto my  light-weighted Storm Sails  as You never know what riches they can unearth

Sadly, I fear a major SEA- CHANGE is Imminent
and  It Could Get VERY SCARY

*"The Trend is Your Friend until it isn't"*

So much for 2 Bear Market Rallies
	

		
			
		

		
	



I remember once there was 7 Bear market Rallies  before the Tides changed  to a Bull Market

*Sailing The All ORD'S -----One Day at a Time  and 5 Minutes at a Time*



*Sailing the DOW JONES ........One Day at a Time and 5 Minutes at a Time*


*NB: The LAST HOUR of Trading Friday Night in NY*
Smells like lots of Insider Selling  going on by  One or More Large Wolves/Sharks

*Sailing the BHP on the NYSE *
  Even our Brave and Loyal Sailors fell out of their bunks in the last Hour of trading  overnight Friday NY time


----------



## divs4ever (11 December 2022)

cheers !

 i noticed the ( US )  after market  compared to earlier in the session   , but was unaware it was mostly late action 

watch out for pivotal events ( index rebalances , expiry dates and such )

maybe the Xmas shopping season  in the market  is due  ( the 'smart money ' retreating to the sidelines over the Festive season , leaving the retail folk  to play among ourselves


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> cheers !
> 
> i noticed the ( US )  after market  compared to earlier in the session   , but was unaware it was mostly late action
> 
> ...



Sorry Sea-cadet Divs  
But
If the Charts could speak they would say 
*"Father Xmas Has Left the Building"*
 I will follow up with some more charts


----------



## divs4ever (11 December 2022)

i see lumps of coal as something useful 

 but i usually have to wait for Boxing Day  to find the potential diamond  in the tip-truck 

 maybe this year bargain shopping will come early 

 if not there are still some winners ( all profit ) in that bottom-drawer  to give that trickle of divs


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 December 2022)

*Finding a Place to Shelter*

*Sailing the XME  Metals & Mining *


Not for this Captain!
*
 Sailing the XLV  Healthcare*


Not for this Captain!

*Sailing the XLF   Financials

*
Not for this Captain!

*Sailing the XLP   Consumer Staples*


Crikey! 
Even the Consumer Staples got hit in the last hour
Nowhere to hide here for this Captain

*Sailing the XLE  Energy Sector*


Not for this Captain
*
Sailing the XLI  INDUSTRIAL Sector*


Not for this Captain
It certainly looks grim to me  if you are heavily invested in the Heavy Weights

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 December 2022)

Well Done, Brave and Loyal crew

You Did Good!

I am very proud of the two of you

Notice how the Bad  just get Badder!

Have a Very Merry Xmas  to you both 

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## eskys (20 December 2022)

Merry Christmas to you too, Captain. And thank you for your guidance, much appreciated.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 December 2022)

*Sailing the Global Exchange  is "Generational "*

IE;  It is Full of Major "SEA-CHANGES"

*NB : Sailing the MFST   3 months at a Time


	

		
			
		

		
	
 NB : The Trend is your Friend Until it Is'nt

Sailing  the GOOGL   --3 months at a Time*


* NB : The Trend is your Friend Until it Is'nt

Sailing for GOLD in AUSSIE DOLLARS  3 months at a Time*


* NB : The Trend is your Friend Until it Is'nt

Sailing the BHP in NYSE  3 Months at a Time*


* NB : The Trend is your Friend Until it Is'nt*

Salute an Gods; Speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 December 2022)

Lyrics for The Gambler by Kenny Rogers - Songfacts
					

Lyrics and video for the song The Gambler by Kenny Rogers - Songfacts




					www.songfacts.com


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 December 2022)

*Here Comes The Wind

Sailing the All Ord's  ---3 Months at a Time


Hold onto your hats!

*


----------



## KevinBB (27 December 2022)

According to the latest wind forecasts off the Iron Pot, gale force northerlies tomorrow (Wednesday) morning, followed by a southerly buster.

If you're still out on the ocean, time to head for port ... unless of course, you're in a 50' or larger yacht, when you can handle these conditions with ease.

KH


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 December 2022)

HOLD onto your HATS

It doesn't get much better than this

*Sailing the Hang Seng Index --------One Day at a Time*


The Ramifications here on our Metals and Mining Classifications  is IMMENSE

Salute and Gods; Speed


*NB: Please remember to Hold onto you hats*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Sunday at 6:55 PM)

Well Done Brave and Loyal Crew
Cut loose your stop loss orders and strap yourself onto a nearby mast

This continuation of the 3rd Bear market Rally could breed into a monster of a Rally if everything goes according to Hoyle and BHP Breaches her last shown high on this chart

*Sailing the BHP in USD on the NYSE-------One Day at a Time*


The Chart says it all
Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Yesterday at 7:57 PM)

I could never understand the  beauty of ETF's discussed on this Forum in any Commodity  Least of all COPPER

Why average your exposure to a hand full of COPPER hopefuls  When you can have "The Real Thing"  FCX , I say

*Sailing the FCX -------One Day at a Time*


 Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Yesterday at 8:18 PM)

Steady as she goes
*Sailing for Iron Ore--------One Day at a Time

*
Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Yesterday at 8:34 PM)

Steady as she goes
*Sailing for GOLD     ---------One Day at a Time* 


Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Sean K (Today at 7:48 AM)

I don't know it you're just commenting on things you're previously invested in, or if the time you post is your entry point.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Today at 4:24 PM)

Sean K said:


> I don't know it you're just commenting on things you're previously invested in, or if the time you post is your entry point.



Steady as she goes infers HOLD on Tight
If you look back through the Ships logs you will see When I first set sail on these Market leaders  

I Hoist every sheet I enter into the ASF Competitions on the OPEN the next day 

I cannot see any point in entering any Regatta if it's not for real monies
ie : I don't throw darts and hope for the Best

I also don't buy anything until I get the Closing Price
ie: After the NYSE closes on a Saturday and then set a few buying alerts during the Weeks End

NB:The GLOBAL Exchange does not close on a Friday afternoon unless you have been living under a cabbage leaf

I try to use my time Usefully
If I already have a sheet presented to the wind  I just simply hoist another

What I have found is that like most Technical Analysts  I seldom Lose Money as my biggest mistake is getting in too early

I only Buy if I have a Short Term Tack in sight  and then hold on tight 
No point in buying anything that is going down and then Prey it will go up ONE-DAY IMHO

If my Short Term Tack  does work out well then I consider PLAN B
 ie: Change  Tack to a MEDIUM TERM tack and take a loss when and if the Trend  Breaks Down

PLAN C 
Is Probably the most difficult of them all as you should not probably be there in the first place except for VERY GOOD TAXATION advise

Salute and Gods' speed to you Captain Sean


----------

